# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  porod u hrvatskoj

## Beti3

Naravno da je odluka vaša, ali samo da znate, može se tako lijepo roditi i ovdje. Tako prirodno, sa smješkom. Sa divnim liječnicima i babicama.

Nadam se da uplatite putno zdravstveno osiguranje kod bilo koje naše osiguravajuće kuće prije nego krenete na put. 
Sve najbolje!

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Beti3, vjeruj mi da to što će oni dobiti kao prosjek u Austriji je (još, nažalost) nedostižno kod nas, jer je osmjeh, ljubaznost i mogućnost odabira te poštivanje tuđe odluke tamo čvrsto pravilo a ne začudo srećom dobiveno.

----------


## Trina

Potpisujem Beti. 

Danci Krmed, ti mene bodeš u oči, doslovno, s tim svojim postovima. Što si ti, tko si ti? Ti se javljaš na svaku hebenu temu u vezi poroda, jesi ginekologinja?

----------


## MalaRiba

Mislim da je austrijski prosjek ponašanja prema rodilji, ipak bolji, ljepši, smireniji, iskreniji.

Naime, moja sestrična, koja radi i živi u Austriji kao doktorica, stažirala je u rodilištu u Grazu. Dakle prosječnom austrijskom rodilištu. Sjećam se razgovora koji smo vodile prije mog poroda.
ja (u detalje upoznata s činjenicama hrvatske porodničke prakse, i spremna na borbu u riječkom rodilištu za što prirodniji porod koji su mi uskratili): koristite li često drip?
ona: što?
ja: drip, sint. oksitocin
ona: ajme neeeee, ako se nepravilno korisiti stvara strašnu fetalnu patnju

ja:  :Shock:  a režete li žene rutinski?
ona: ma kakvi. Jedva da sam našla jednu ženu da na njoj vježbam šianje šava nakon epiziotomije. Rutinsko rezanje mijenjamo masažama i pravilnim izgonom na stolčiću. A nije ni dobro da je mama rezana, radi dojenja.
ja:  :Shock:   :Klap: 

Evo zato ja miislim da je aus.prosjek bolji. Doživjela sam i hrvatski, u ''super'' rodilištu.

Sretno kod Monike  :Wink:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

> Potpisujem Beti. 
> 
> Danci Krmed, ti mene bodeš u oči, doslovno, s tim svojim postovima. Što si ti, tko si ti? Ti se javljaš na svaku hebenu temu u vezi poroda, jesi ginekologinja?


Žao mi je što te bodem, i bilo bi mi drago da mi kažeš razlog zašto?

Ne javljam se na svaku temu, iako kao moderatorica ovog pdf-a (piše u potpisu da sam moderatorica, ne) bih se trebala češće javljati premda ne stignem.

----------


## Trina

Prvo, bilo bi mi logično da se na hrvatskom forumu, forumu koji je dio hrvatske udruge za promicanje ljepših poroda, dojenja itd... promiču hrvatska rodilišta i pišu činjenice a ne rekla kazala iskustva od pet ipo žena koje su bile nezadovoljne. Znači, nenormalno mi je da ti objašnjavaš ženi kako su naša rodilišta stračare i nema smisla tu rađati, nek ide u Austriju ili Sloveniju.

Drugo, ti naveliko dijeliš savjete tamo di se savjeti ne smiju dijeliti. Ni ti ni ja ne možemo reći jednoj ženi da npr nakon dva carska zahtijeva prirodni porođaj. To je isto ko da si joj rekla da stavi malo tanji konop oko vrata pa skoči, da vidimo oće se objesiti ili će konop ipak puknuti. Forsiraš i namećeš svoje stavove u vezi poroda, meni moja savjest nebi dala nešto takvo pisati ženama jer, sve da iza monitora umjesto Danci Krmed sjedi stručna osoba, ginekologinja, bilo bi jako neodgovorno i opasno sugerirati ženama što da rade. Dalje, otkud tebi ideja da je prirodni porod nešto najbolje što svaka trudnica treba iskusiti? Čemu sve to? Zašto je prirodni porod najbolja solucija? Ja mislim da ipak nije. I ne samo ja, tako misli većina žena koje su rodile više puta, na takav i drugačiji način. Nebi li bilo mudrije savjetovati ženama da pričaju sa svojim liječnicima i da dobiju prava, stručna mišljenja, da steknu realnu sliku svega toga?

Kako uopće možeš pisati ženama o planovima poroda, zahtijevanju ovoga ili onoga a s druge strane bez ikakvog pardona napišeš da je najbolje otići roditi u Austriju jer ovdje rade mazge i tovari koji tretiraju žene ko krave?

----------


## Majuška

iss trina 

ja se jedino pitam zašto Beti i ti uopće otvarate ovakve teme?

Koliko ja vidim tema se zove "Kuca za porod M.F. u Grazu" i na kraju nema upitnik
Dakle, tu se izmijenjuju iskustva, pitanja i savjeti vezano za tu opciju a ne rasprava da li ili ne ići u graz..

ma mislim

----------


## Trina

Gle, ja sam se javila na ovu temu slučajno, mene apsolutno ne zanima nikakva Monika i nikakav Graz, ja ću rađati u Hrvatskoj, odakle i jesam. Javila sam se konkretnoj osobi radi konkretnog živca koji mi skoči kad pročitam neke stvari. Jer ja kao majka uskoro četvero djece mislim da nije  u redu promicati krive vrijednosti, krive informacije i zbunjivati žene.

----------


## Beti3

Nisam primijetila nigdje da piše: Beti i Trina-ne otvarajte ovu temu!!

Ovo je slobodan forum i nitko nikome ne brani da piše dok se drži pravila. Kako imam četverostruko iskustvo rađanja i sedmerostruko iskustvo trudnoće, te nešto teoretskog znanja, mislim da smijem iznijeti svoje mišljenje.

I da smijem reći da se i u hrvatskim rodilištima može roditi lijepo i sigurno. Jer, sigurnost je najvažnija. Zalud ti "prirodni porod" ako na kraju nisu mama i beba zdravi.

----------


## Trina

> I da smijem reći da se i u hrvatskim rodilištima može roditi lijepo i sigurno. Jer, sigurnost je najvažnija. Zalud ti "prirodni porod" ako na kraju nisu mama i beba zdravi.



Slažem se!

----------


## Majuška

> I da smijem reći da se i u hrvatskim rodilištima može roditi lijepo i sigurno.


u RH više stvar sreće a u austriji više stvar normale




> Zalud ti "prirodni porod" ako na kraju nisu mama i beba zdravi.


naravno
misliš da je u austriji opasnije rađati?


Odnosno, zašto misliš da treba odgovarati žene koje su se odlučile na porod u inozemstvu?

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Začatavamo ovaj topic, pa ću vam odmah reči da ovo što začatamo brišem sutra ujutro.

Trina, žao mi je što ti smeta to što imam potrebu iznjeti mišljenja inozemnih stručnih skupina poput Američkog kolegija opstetričara i ginekologa i Kraljevskog kolegija opstetričara i ginekologa (VB) te stručne znanstvene studije o porodima nakon carskog reza.  Ali ako pročitaš moje postove nećeš ni u jednom vidjeti da sam ni jednoj ženi rekla da je njen izbor bolji ili lošiji neovisno o tome što je odabrala za svoj porod, nego sam iznjela statistike i službene stavove.  To se zove drugo mišljenje odnosno uvid u stvarne podatke da osoba (žena) donese svoju odluku.  Ako želi, jer ju nitko ne prisiljava da klikne link.  Ako ti imaš formiran stav oko VBAC i ne želiš razmatrati druge mogućnosti onda ok, tvoja odluka.  Ali to ne znači da druge odluke nisu jednako dobre i da druge informacije ne postoje, niti ti daje za pravo strašiti žene pričama koje ne drže vodu jer iza njih ne stoji ništa osim tvoje mišljenje (dakle, nema statistike, informacije, službenih stavova itd).  


Beti, cijenim što pišeš na forumu, čitam kako ženama daješ podršku i to je za svaku pohvalu.  Ali moram ti iskreno priznati da ponekad ružičastu sliku koju prezentiraš o hrvatskim rodilištima me takne u živac i zbog toga možda prejako skačem da kažem nešto kontra, to je moja krivica ali eto, ko prizna pola joj se prašta, pa molim te nemoj mi uzet za zlo.  Ako strankinja koja živi u Hrvatskoj zove svoju ambasadu i pita preporuku gdje da odlazi na preglede u trudnoći i/ili gdje da rađa (to je normalno, ne, da ambasade daju takve info ne samo za trudnoću nego za zdravstvo općenito), večina će reči odite vani roditi - Austrija, Slovenija, Njemačka ...ako samo možete.  A kao članica Rode na izvoru sam informacija kako žene prolaze u rodilištima, kakav je tretman, koja su mišljenja itd.  Neke su žene zadovoljne, neke nisu, ali to zadovoljstvo naravno ovisi o tome što su očekivale i što su dobile.  Kao strankinja i kao osoba koja je odlazila u Austriju na preglede, mogu zajamčiti da ovo što se dobije u rijetkom sretnom slučaju po pitanju ponašanja (kao što je Majuška napisala) u Hrvatskoj je tretman koji dobivaju 90% žena u Austriji (a nije ni tamo bajno vjerujte, postoji i neki postotak loših).

Molim vas samo da mi kažete gdje netko u opće spomene prirodan porod i forisiranje istog?  

I također molim vas što to znači roditi sigurno u Hrvatskoj?  Niski perinatalni mortalitet ili nešto drugo?  Jer ako je ovo prvo, onda ćemo izvuči podatke iz EU projekta PERISTAT i uspoređivati kako se prikupljaju podaci i doći do zaključka do kojeg su oni došli da se statistika između država tako različito prikupljaju da se u glavnom teško mogu uspoređivati.

----------


## Beti3

> u RH više stvar sreće a u austriji više stvar normale
> 
> 
> 
> naravno
> misliš da je u austriji opasnije rađati?
> 
> 
> Odnosno, zašto misliš da treba odgovarati žene koje su se odlučile na porod u inozemstvu?


 I u Hrvatskoj i u Austriji porod je više stvar normale, a svaki porod na svijetu je stvar sreće, najveće sreće za mamu.

Naravno da nije u Austriji opasnije rađati, samo mi se čini malo opasno putovati u trudovima ili s novorođenčetom.

Porod je jedan dan u životu, pa ma kakav bio, minoran je prema svemu ostalome što dijete pruža i zahtijeva. Bit poroda je roditi dijete, sve ostalo je sporedno. No, tako ja mislim, ne namećem nikome svoje mišljenje.

 Želim svima svaku sreću ma gdje rodile.

----------


## Trina

> Trina, žao mi je što ti smeta to što imam potrebu iznjeti mišljenja inozemnih stručnih skupina poput Američkog kolegija opstetričara i ginekologa i Kraljevskog kolegija opstetričara i ginekologa (VB) te stručne znanstvene studije o porodima nakon carskog reza.  Ali ako pročitaš moje postove nećeš ni u jednom vidjeti da sam ni jednoj ženi rekla da je njen izbor bolji ili lošiji neovisno o tome što je odabrala za svoj porod, nego sam iznjela statistike i službene stavove.  To se zove drugo mišljenje odnosno uvid u stvarne podatke da osoba (žena) donese svoju odluku.  Ako želi, jer ju nitko ne prisiljava da klikne link.  Ako ti imaš formiran stav oko VBAC i ne želiš razmatrati druge mogućnosti onda ok, tvoja odluka.  Ali to ne znači da druge odluke nisu jednako dobre i da druge informacije ne postoje, niti ti daje za pravo strašiti žene pričama koje ne drže vodu jer iza njih ne stoji ništa osim tvoje mišljenje (dakle, nema statistike, informacije, službenih stavova itd). 
> .


Draga moja, ja sam rodila tri puta. Osim dripa, to su sve bili prirodni porodi. Ja imam na temelju čega formirati svoje stavove a ima i Beti. Što se tiče tvojih statistika, kako to da sve tvoje statistike idu u prilog prirodnom porodu? Zašto nisi nikad napisala da su npr u neznam točno kojem postotku bebe majki koje su rađale pod epiduralnom, u prednosti što se apgara tiče, odnosno da puno veći postotak beba s ep ima apgar 10/10. Znači dokazano je da stres i bol majke itekako negativno utječu na bebu tijekom poroda.  Eto, meni prvo to pada napamet jer sam eto upućena u tu vrstu statistike, kod tebe nailazim samo na nekakve drugačije podatke. Što se tiče mog "plašenja žena" vidim da si pročačkala po mojim nedavnim postovima. Ja ne plašim nikoga, ja sam realna i objektivna-porod stravično boli i točka. Nikakve romantične priče, orgazmic births (veću glupost nisam u životu čula) isl..ništa to ne umanjuje porođajne muke i moje mišljenje je da te muke treba eliminirati ako žena to želi. A na nekom ovakvom mjestu se ne može doći do točnih podataka, ja konretno nisam uspjela, zato što se laže i gura prirodno. ne znam uostalom i tko je tebe postavio kao moderatoricu ovog podforuma kad ne poštuješ hrvatska rodilišta, ne boriš se za pozitivne promjene i šalješ žene u Austriju?

I stvarno ne vidim razloga da brišeš ovu raspravu, baš obrnuto, trebalo bi je staviti na neko vidno mjesto, da ljudi znaju da nisu sve sudionice ovog foruma zen budistički nastrojene vanzemaljke koje pričaju bajke

----------


## pikula

> Forsiraš i namećeš svoje stavove u vezi poroda, meni moja savjest nebi dala nešto takvo pisati ženama jer, sve da iza monitora umjesto Danci Krmed sjedi stručna osoba, ginekologinja, bilo bi jako neodgovorno i opasno sugerirati ženama što da rade.


Pa čak i u tom slučaju, slažem se Trina

----------


## Mojca

Beti, Trina... postoje osobe, i žene i muškarci koji jednostavno ne pristaju na to da budu prepušteni slučaju, raspoloženju lječnika ili babice.... što je, složiti ćete se, vrlo često slučaj. Prirodni porod s uvažavanjem želja rodilje je kod nas više izminka nego pravilo. Ili često stvar sreće. Pogotovo u velikim rodilištima. 
Nemam iskustva po HR bolnicama, ali se bojim da ono što želim, mogu u njima dobiti tek ili uz puno truda i uvjeravanja na samom porodu, ili uz podmazivanje ili uz debelu vezu. Kako nemam apetita ni za jedno od to troje, biram platiti i dobiti ono što mislim da je za mene najbolje. 

I hvala Danči i ostalim curama iz Rode što postoje, jer upravo zahvaljujući njima, povećala se je svjesnost rodilja o tome da imaju pravo suodlučivati o načinu na koji će donijeti svoje dijete na svijet, upravo zahvaljujući njima se situacija u rodilištima mijenja. Ne samo vezano za porod, već i za dojenje. 

Porod je izuzetno intimna stvar, žene koje razmišljaju o porodu van institucije imaju apsolutno pravo na to jer time štite svoju intimu od grupice studenata, stažista koje im zure u međunožje. Od lječnika kojemu se žuri, jer je kraj smjene, od babice koja ima loš dan. Možda vas dvije nemate tu potrebu i to je ok... ali pustite onima koji ju imaju da ju ostvare.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

evo meni glavu ako sam ikad nekome rekla što da radi osim što sam iznjela podatke i statistike.  I vjerujem da su žene koje čitaju ovaj forum (i žene općenito) dovoljno pametne da će same za sebe odlučivati što će u životu i da neće se voditi samo informacijama dobivenim na forumu, već da će to biti odskočna daska za dalje informiranje, ako to žele.

Nisam čitala tvoje nedavne postove, nego sam se osvrnula na ovo




> To je isto ko da si joj rekla da stavi malo tanji konop oko vrata pa skoči, da vidimo oće se objesiti ili će konop ipak puknuti.


Što, BTW je strašno, i netočno.  Ako i malo čitaš statistiku onda ćeš shvatiti zašto.  VBAC, bilo koji, ne mora biti prirodan porod, može biti pod epiduralnom, dok primjerice drip se ne preporučava nikako zbog povećanja mogućnosti rupture maternice - i gle ti bokce fakat se koristi drip u VBAC porodima u Hrvatskoj dosta često.  Pa reci onda ti meni tko je tu lud.  S druge strane, vrlo rijetko se govore o rizicima ponovnog CR-a u odnosu na rizike VBAC poroda, tako da i tu bi bilo zanimljivo povući studije s jedne i druge strane i dati ženama konkretne podatke na jednom mjestu da mogu za sebe usporediti što je bolje.  Ako netko želi, nek mi se javi možemo skupa pronaći studije i druge izvore (komore, kolegije itd).

A ovaj topic je o Austriji i ja ga nisam otvorila, niti sam nekome sugerirala da ide kod M. Felber niti u Klagenfurt niti nigdje nego sam iznjela informaciju da postoji i jedno i drugo.

Što se tiče Hrvatska rodilišta ja sam realna, ne šaljem nikog nigdje nego kažem tko koga šalje i koje su preporuke (neka) veleposlanstva kad se žene raspituju.  A sama sam u Hrvatskoj rađala, tako da imam i to iskustvo.  Što se tiče boriti se za pozitivne promjene, vjeruj mi razlog zašto se ne javljam češće je ta da se znojem borim svaki dan da svim ženama u hrvatskoj bude bolje u trudnoći na porodu, ne preko foruma neko konkretnim akcijama u kojima sam uključena u Rodi.  Imat ćemo puno posla u narednih mjeseca i bilo bi nam zadovoljstvo da dobijemo još pomoć i članica koje su zainteresirane za to.

Mogu staviti raspravu negdje, ali ne na ovom topicu.  To ću sutra u svakom slučaju.

PS a ja sam ti po struci mehaničar... ili sobarica... ili doktorica znanosti... ili književnica... ili web designer... ili, mama?  Zašto to ima veze?  Zar treba imati posebnu struku za napraviti par pretraga na pubmed.com i pročitati studije koje te zanimaju?  Ili čitati literaturu u kojoj se referira na te studije i onda studiju pronači u tražilici?  Za to treba samo vremena i volje.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

> Nemam iskustva po HR bolnicama, ali se bojim da ono što želim, mogu u njima dobiti tek ili uz puno truda i uvjeravanja na samom porodu, ili uz podmazivanje ili uz debelu vezu. Kako nemam apetita ni za jedno od to troje, biram platiti i dobiti ono što mislim da je za mene najbolje. 
> ...
> I hvala Danči i ostalim curama iz Rode što postoje, jer upravo zahvaljujući njima, povećala se je svjesnost rodilja o tome da imaju pravo suodlučivati o načinu na koji će donijeti svoje dijete na svijet, upravo zahvaljujući njima se situacija u rodilištima mijenja. Ne samo vezano za porod, već i za dojenje.


Mojica, to je i bit našeg rada, da osvještimo ljude da traže i nalaze ono što je najbolje za njih.  Da ne prihvačaju to što se nudi samo tako nego da proispituju i zahtjevaju bolje.  Bez osude bilo što tko odlučio, ali uz mogućnost da se iznose sve mogućnosti za širu javnost (u našem slučaju, forum i portal).

Primjer:  Roda ima 10 godina.  Prije samo devet godina bila je totalna nepoznanica da suprug (ili bilo tko) bude na porodu uz ženu.  Sada je to moguće u 90% rodilišta.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

I, za vas koje niste to još pročitale, evo vizije projekta Trudnoća i porod u RODI:




> Trudnoća, porođaj i babinje smatraju se  prirodnim, fiziološkim procesima koji su sastavni dio života, a ne  prvenstveno mogućom patologijom ili bolešću. Imaju značaj inicijacije za  majku, dijete i obitelj. Prihvaćen je njihov ključan utjecaj na  budućnost obitelji i društva. 
> 
> Sveobuhvatan/holistički pristup trudnoći, porođaju i babinju postao je  standardan. Osviješteno je jedinstvo tijela, uma i duha i jedinstvo  trudnice-majke i djeteta. 
> 
> Trudna žena ostvaruje svoje pravo na kvalitetnu zdravstvenu skrb tijekom  trudnoće, porođaja i babinja u svom domu, u kući za porođaje ili u  zdravstvenoj ustanovi. Omogućen je vaninstitucijski asistirani porođaj,  uključujući i porođaj kod kuće. 
> 
> Zdravstveni djelatnici osiguravaju uvjete koji omogućavaju da se očuvaju  fiziologija trudnoće, porođaja i babinja. Primalje su samostalne  zdravstvene djelatnice, samostalno skrbe o zdravim trudnicama, tj. o  fiziološkim trudnoćama, fiziološkim porođajima, skrbe o zdravim majkama u  babinju i o zdravoj novorođenčadi. Osiguran je kontinuitet zdravstvene  skrbi. Primalje surađuju s liječnicima koji preuzimaju skrb kada se  pojavi patologija u trudnoći, porođaju i babinju te osiguravaju  kontinuitet skrbi.  
> 
> Farmakoterapija i tehnologija upotrebljavaju se u iznimnim slučajevima,  uz jasne indikacije. Pristup trudnoći, porođaju i babinju te skrbi za  novorođenče utemeljen je na tzv. dobroj znanosti. 
> ...

----------


## Beti3

Mojca, nigdje na svijetu nećeš biti prepuštena slučaju dok rađaš. I previše se brinu o tebi. A ne znam od kud ideja o brdu studenata i stažista koji ti zure u međunožje. Pitaju te da li smiju doći studenti.

Meni nitko nije zurio nikamo. Bez obzira na moje tužno iskustvo, o samim porodima i osoblju mogu reći samo najbolje. Imaju smiješak i imaju empatiju. Imaju znanje i iskustvo. Ne treba se ni malo plašiti hrvatskih rodilišta. Jer, 99% žena će roditi ovdje i nikako ne bih htjela da misle da je vani sve najbolje a tu loše. Nije. I neće biti zakinute zato jer nemaju novaca za plaćati inozemstvo.

Mojca, vidjet ćeš da je roditi vrlo jednostavna stvar, da boli ma gdje bila, da tu bol svaka buduća majka prihvaća, jer je cijena dobivanja bebe. I vidjet ćeš da ćeš toliko biti okrenuta sebi da ćeš zaboraviti sve te ljude i događaje okolo sebe, ma uopće ti neće biti važni. Samo plač bebe i vlastiti osjećaji ostat će bitni. 

Želim ti da se sjećaš onog osjećaja apsolutne euforije kad je sve gotovo i shvatiš da je novo biće kraj tebe.

----------


## Trina

Ajde super. Vi stvarno niste svjesne koliki utjecaj ovaj forum ima na mlade i neiskusne ženske koje stvarno ne znaju ništa o porodu. A napisano je jako puno nebuloza. Mojca, otkud ti ideja da se ja i beti prepuštamo slučaju i molimo Boga da dr ili babica budu dobre volje? Zar stvarno misliš da je stanje tako jadno u našim rodilištima kao što to kaže Danci Krmed? Nema smisla uopće raspravljati dalje ali, već sam rekla ranije negdje, kontrola bi na ovom forumu stvarno trebala biti malo rigoroznija i ne dozvoljavati baš svima da savjetuju ljude o nečemu tako važnom kao što je porod. Lako za kliniku ovu ili onu, mislim na neke puno bitnije stavke

----------


## Trina

Beti, pisale smo u isto vrijeme :Smile:

----------


## zmaj

> Zar stvarno misliš da je stanje tako jadno u našim rodilištima ...


da. ja osobno, iz svog i tuđih iskustava, mislim da je stanje u hrv rodilištima uglavnom jadno
u kojem postotku? ne znam
ali, uvijek mi je drago pročitati da je netko imao lijepo iskustvo i nadam se da e takvih iskustava biti sve više

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Opet ružičaste naočale.  Ništa nije važno, nema veze što te  vrijeđaju, nema veze što nemaš privatnost, nema veze što ti daju  svakakve lijekove bez dopuštenja i bez da te informiraju o negativnim  posljedicama tih lijekova, nema veze da čim uđeš moraš potpisati da pristaješ (na što, nitko ne zna), nema veze što te puste same i ne dopuste da  imaš osobu po vlastitom izboru sa sobom, nema veze što svi smatraju da  imaju dopuštenje da guraju ruke u tvoju vaginu kad god im padne na  pamet, nema veze što ti nalijegaju na trbuh i povećavaju rizik  iskrvarenja, nema veze jer ti nisi ginekolog po struci prema tome nemaš  pravo odlučivanja nad svojim tijelom niti često pravo na informaciju o tome što se dešava sa tobom i sa tvojim djetetom, nema veze da prava odgovornost za  posljedice u porodu snose samo roditelji i da se osoblje samo vrlo vrlo rijetko proziva zbog odgovornost, nema veze ma nema veze ma  nema veze jer mama ti si rođena da budeš mučenica i inkubator sa nogama i  ništa više, sve što ima veze sa tobom nema veze jer cilj opravdava  sredstva i ti mama - nemaš veze.  Ionako se zna da su žene pred porodom neuračunljive.  Ili bar im se tako kaže da ih se nagovori da šute jer - nemaju veze i nisu važne.

Fakat sam mislila da kao društvo kužimo da smo dostegli to da nam se zadovoljavaju potrebe barem do broj 4 na hierarhiji potreba.

Porod je važan.  I žene su važne.  Nemojte ih omaložavati.

I svaka čast i sreća onima koje to nisu doživjele u HR rodilištima i koje to neće doživjeti u HR rodilištima, ali one su nažalost u manjini.  Skinimo si ružičaste naočale i priznajmo da fakat to je iskustvo velik broj žena, i da naše društvo uglavnom smatra da je to u redu jer je to prihvaćeno kao način na koji se postupa u trudnoći i porodu.

Ako prihvatimo da stanje je takvo kakvo je, da se postupa ženama tako kako se postupa i ako zahtjevamo da se stvari mijenjaju, e onda će se početi mijenjati.  Ali dok drugim ženama mažemo oči tako da je sve super i da se ne brinu onda omaložavamo njih i omaložavamo sve žene.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Preneseno sa drugog topika

----------


## Beti3

Opet nova tema sa mojim postom na početku, iako je nisam otvorila, ali ustvari mi je drago. Sviđa mi se ova tema.

----------


## cowgirl

Evo cure sa super iskustvima iz hrvatskih rodilišta, raspište se, bit će vas sigurno barem 5  :Grin: .

Mislim da je puno opasnije uvjeravati mlade i nesiskusne mame da je epiduralna super i bez mogućih komplikacija i da su u svim rodilištima dragi i ljubazni, jer nisu. A voljele bih vidjeti i tu statistiku s boljim apgarom beba rođenih pod epiduralnom.
Bol je subjektivan pojam. Mene porod nije bolio niti petinu onog kako su me bolili žučni kamenci. Ali ono što me jako zabolilo je krvnički vaginalni pregled usred truda od kojeg su mi potekle suze. Tog sam doktora vidjela samo u tom trenu, to mi jedino negativno iskustvo s poroda, ali i danas žalim što ga nisam raspalila nogom u glavu.
Nažalost, rodilišta su nam većinom odraz ministra zdravstva (mislim da je svaki drugi komentar suvišan).

I da, rodila sam u Hrvatskoj. Iz Zagreba išla u Varaždin nakon pomnog razmatranja opcija. Ne mogu se požaliti, gotovo su sve moje želje poštovane. No to je bilo prije 2,5 godine. Neki su se pobrinuli da se to rodilište raskupusa do temelja  :Sad: .

Roda se već 10 godina zalaže za poboljšanje uvjeta u rodilištima. Nažalost pomaci su vrlo mali i svaka bi žena imala pravo dobiti ispravne informacije o stvarnom stanju i onda odlučiti.

Ako Bog da još jednu bebu, moj izbor sigurno neće biti hrvatsko rodilište.

----------


## Nightswimming

> Mojca, vidjet ćeš da je roditi vrlo jednostavna stvar, da boli ma gdje bila, da tu bol svaka buduća majka prihvaća, jer je cijena dobivanja bebe. I vidjet ćeš da ćeš toliko biti okrenuta sebi da ćeš zaboraviti sve te ljude i događaje okolo sebe, ma uopće ti neće biti važni.* Samo plač bebe i vlastiti osjećaji ostat će bitni.* 
> 
> Želim ti da se sjećaš onog osjećaja apsolutne euforije kad je sve gotovo i shvatiš da je novo biće kraj tebe.


Nemam pojma kako je u inozemstvu, nisam probala (još), ali imam dva totalno drugačija poroda iza sebe i uopće se ne slažem niti sa jednom od ovih tvrdnji.

Odnosno, slažem se samo s ovim boldanim. Doduše, plača bebe se ne sjećam jer su me prethodno zdrogirali s Dolantinom, ali se jako dobro sjećam vlastitih osjećaja.  Prošlo je tri godine, ali i dalje pamtim tu bol i poniženje i nemoć i ljutnju i tugu i strah koji su me obuzeli nakon poroda i prate me do dana današnjeg.

A objektivno nisam doživjela ništa posebno strašno. Porod kakav 90 posto žena doživi u Hrvatskoj.

Nije bilo nikakve euforije, samo tuga i suze. 

I dopuštam da je nekim ženama u bolnici bilo drukčije i da su zadovoljne svojim bolničkim porodima. Štoviše, drago mi je zbog toga. Ali uvažite onda i činjenicu da postoje i drukčija iskustva. Većina mojih prijateljica ima slične priče poput moje. I svako se s time nosi kako zna i umije, uglavnom uz joker: bitno da je prošlo i da smo beba i ja dobro. 

Meni su i druge stvari bitne. I ne znam u kojem filmu bi ja ikada više kročila u hrvatsko rodilište. Valjda u nekom SF žanra.

----------


## dorotea24

o nekim neozbiljnim davanjima savijeta ja sam već odavno govorila pa sam bila poklopljena. puno žena čita ovaj forum i jako se oslanja na ono što ovdje piše, a da ne pričam kako mnoge od njih i previše zabriju. bilo je tu svakakvih savijeta, od mnogobrojnih varijanti da ne slušaju liječnika ili naprave suprotno nego je on rekao, odbijanja od strane liječnika preporučene hospitalizacije, zastrašivanje žena sa svim mogućim nuspojavama od postupaka zlih i nemarnih liječnika. najveća glupost koju sam pročitala je da je drip zapravo svinjska sperma i svašta nešto. naravno, da nitko odavde ne bi na sebe preuzeo rizik takvih postupaka nego se svi ograđuju time da valjda onaj koji čita ima toliko soli u glavi da procjeni što je za njega najbolje. ne kažem da je sve generalno tako. naravno da ima puno korisnih i dobrih stvari za pročitati, ali neke su osobe prilično nonšalantne pri davanju raznih "stručnih" savjeta. ali odgovor na ovo će opet biti da je svatko pametan da odluči za sebe. meni je drago da ponekad netko kaže i suprotno pa da ove nove trudnice vide da treba biti itekako oprezan pri čitanju i prihvaćanju savijeta sa foruma. ne samo ovog nego bilo kojeg.

----------


## zmaj

> I vidjet ćeš da ćeš toliko biti okrenuta sebi da ćeš zaboraviti sve te ljude i događaje okolo sebe, ma uopće ti neće biti važni. Samo plač bebe i vlastiti osjećaji ostat će bitni.



nažalost, u mom slučaju ovo nije ni blizu istine
drago mi je što su mi svi porodi "uredno" prošli
al moja prva sjećanja na prva dva poroda jesu - muka odvajanja
i u trećoj trudnoći sam more isplakala nakon što sam shvatila da postoji mogućnost i trećeg odvajanja
tri dana sam bila u komi..tri dana sam plakala jer sam osjećala velike bolove zbog tog odvajanja, zbog _krađe_ prvih najintimnijih trenutaka...
hvala Bogu pa na trećem porodu nije bili ni blizu slično
ova dva poroda, mislim, još nisam prebolila.. tj, to odvajanje
a treći porod mi nije "izlječio" rane od prva dva
dapače, još više mi je posvjestio tu dragocjenost prvih trenutaka...

----------


## dorotea24

a što se poroda u hrvatskoj tiče mislim da je stanje općenito kao i cijelo hrvatsko zdravstvo. sa svojim prednostima i manama koje su nam svima poznate. neke stvari moraju biti takve kakve jesu, neke bi se mogle promijeniti nabolje sa malo više dobre volje, neke sa puno novca, ali ne smatram da je stanje toliko loše da bih išla rađati van. naprotiv....

----------


## blackberry

nikad nisam, i neću, shvatila one koji se groze konstruktivnih kritika.
stanje u hrvatskim rodilištima je i više nego idealno...kako se onda meni zadesila ta nesreća, pa je sve pošlo krivo?
hajde mi objasnite. mora da sam grozna i komplicirana rodilja...nema druge. jer doktori, primalje i sve ostalo je bilo više neo idealno.

možda bi mi do prije nekog vremena i zasmetali ovakvi komentari...
ali...nakon što je većina mojih kolegica izborila humaniji porod upravo zbog ovakve informiranosti, a ne zbog super predivnih uvjeta rađanja u našim rodilištima, koji se jelte sami po sebi nameću, 
srce mi je na mjestu.

i ja se zaista radujem svakom lijepom porodu u bolnici. zaista radujem.
samo što ja kada čujem takvu priču poželim da je svima tako, a nije.

i u principu, uopće ne razumijem Trina što ti želiš reći. Bolnica je tu da reklamira medikalizirani porod...kakav god on bio. Brz, bezbolan..Ne vjerujem da je to Rodi zadaća.
Valjda je u interesu žena da postoji i neka druga strana, ili?

----------


## sladjanaf

> Mislim da je puno opasnije uvjeravati mlade i nesiskusne mame da je epiduralna super i bez mogućih komplikacija i da su u svim rodilištima dragi i ljubazni, jer nisu.


ja nekako nisam dobila dojam da se žene na ovom forumu uvjerava da su sva rodilišta predivna i da je svo medicinsko osoblje primjer ljubaznosti
možda je to tako na nekom drugom forumu  :Grin: 
ovdje na temi o porodu uobičajeni post izgleda ovako:




> Opet ružičaste naočale. Ništa nije važno, nema veze što te vrijeđaju, nema veze što nemaš privatnost, nema veze što ti daju svakakve lijekove bez dopuštenja i bez da te informiraju o negativnim posljedicama tih lijekova, nema veze da čim uđeš moraš potpisati da pristaješ (na što, nitko ne zna), nema veze što te puste same i ne dopuste da imaš osobu po vlastitom izboru sa sobom, nema veze što svi smatraju da imaju dopuštenje da guraju ruke u tvoju vaginu kad god im padne na pamet, nema veze što ti nalijegaju na trbuh i povećavaju rizik iskrvarenja, nema veze jer ti nisi ginekolog po struci prema tome nemaš pravo odlučivanja nad svojim tijelom niti često pravo na informaciju o tome što se dešava sa tobom i sa tvojim djetetom, nema veze da prava odgovornost za posljedice u porodu snose samo roditelji i da se osoblje samo vrlo vrlo rijetko proziva zbog odgovornost, nema veze ma nema veze ma nema veze jer *mama ti si rođena da budeš mučenica i inkubator sa nogama i ništa više*, sve što ima veze sa tobom nema veze jer cilj opravdava sredstva i ti mama - nemaš veze. Ionako se zna da su žene pred porodom neuračunljive. Ili bar im se tako kaže da ih se nagovori da šute jer - nemaju veze i nisu važne.


a ovaj boldani dio je istinski stav prema inteligenciji čitačica ovog foruma

----------


## dorotea24

> Opet ružičaste naočale.  Ništa nije važno, nema veze što te  vrijeđaju, nema veze što nemaš privatnost, nema veze što ti daju  svakakve lijekove bez dopuštenja i bez da te informiraju o negativnim  posljedicama tih lijekova, nema veze da čim uđeš moraš potpisati da pristaješ (na što, nitko ne zna), nema veze što te puste same i ne dopuste da  imaš osobu po vlastitom izboru sa sobom, nema veze što svi smatraju da  imaju dopuštenje da guraju ruke u tvoju vaginu kad god im padne na  pamet, nema veze što ti nalijegaju na trbuh i povećavaju rizik  iskrvarenja, nema veze jer ti nisi ginekolog po struci prema tome nemaš  pravo odlučivanja nad svojim tijelom niti često pravo na informaciju o tome što se dešava sa tobom i sa tvojim djetetom, nema veze da prava odgovornost za  posljedice u porodu snose samo roditelji i da se osoblje samo vrlo vrlo rijetko proziva zbog odgovornost, nema veze ma nema veze ma  nema veze jer mama ti si rođena da budeš mučenica i inkubator sa nogama i  ništa više, sve što ima veze sa tobom nema veze jer cilj opravdava  sredstva i ti mama - nemaš veze.  Ionako se zna da su žene pred porodom neuračunljive.  Ili bar im se tako kaže da ih se nagovori da šute jer - nemaju veze i nisu važne.
> 
> 
> 
> I svaka čast i sreća onima koje to nisu doživjele u HR rodilištima i koje to neće doživjeti u HR rodilištima, ali one su nažalost u manjini.  Skinimo si ružičaste naočale i priznajmo da fakat to je iskustvo velik broj žena, i da naše društvo uglavnom smatra da je to u redu jer je to prihvaćeno kao način na koji se postupa u trudnoći i porodu.


oprosti, ali ovo je stvarno onako.... :Shock:  nemam riječi, pretjerala si

----------


## ani4

> a što se poroda u hrvatskoj tiče mislim da je stanje općenito kao i cijelo hrvatsko zdravstvo. sa svojim prednostima i manama koje su nam svima poznate. neke stvari moraju biti takve kakve jesu, neke bi se mogle promijeniti nabolje sa malo više dobre volje, neke sa puno novca, ali ne smatram da je stanje toliko loše da bih išla rađati van. naprotiv....


Tu se potpuno slazem!

Ja sma rodila 4 puta i niti jednom se nisam osjecala posramljeno, uvrijedeno, ponizeno ili nesto drugo.
Znala sam da idem u bolnicu, a ne u hotel sa 5 zvijezdica gdje ce mi ljubiti noge, klanjati mi se i skakati na svaki moj mig.
Nisu me drogirali kada sam rekla da ne zelim lijekove, nisu me brijali niti klistrirali jer sam rekla da to ne zelim, setala sam sve dok sam mogla stajati na nogama. Mm je bio sa mnom.
Ne znam, cini mi se da zene dolaze na porod sa prevelikim ocekivanjima i zato su razocarane i povrijedene kada nije sve onako kako su si zamislile. Tu ne zelim reci kako trebaju pristati na ponizavanje, nebrigu, nepostivanje izricitih zelja ili bilo sto drugo. Ali treba shvatiti gdje ides ( da, i da si HR i prije se informirati o stanju u rodilistu) i svoja ocekivanja uskladiti sa situacijom. 
Meni strasno ide na zivce prekenjavanje oko bolnicke hrane i zalopojke koliko je losa i da zene malte ne umiru od gladi u bolnicama. Ma dajte, cisto preseravanje...

Takoder mi se ne svida ovo apeliranje na odlaske na porod izvan Hr. Mislim da bi bilo bolje smisliti kako pomoci da se Hr rodilista dignu na visu razinu ( sto Rode vec i ovako hvalevrijedno rade), nego tjerati zene da radaju vani.

----------


## mitovski

Ne znam dali smo na istom forumu ili ja ne čitam neke postove ali nikada nisam primjetila da se ovdje nekom savjetovalo da napravi suprotno preporuci liječnika, cure su eventualno dale informacije i preporučile da se potraži mišljenje drugog liječnika, ali da je netko rekao nemoj ići na mirovanje i sl. iako je to ginekolog predložio, to nije istina. Mislim ja i kad sam zvala SOS telefon za dojenje, bilo mi je rečeno da me se ne može savjetovati ne slušajte svoga pedijatra, ali su mi se pružile informacije i savjeti kako si pomoći.
Razmišljanje da ništa nije bitno nego samo plač djeteta i da se sve zaboravi mi nije prihvatljivo, jer naravno da nam je svima najbitnije zdravo dijete, ali nije istina da je u većini slučajeva potreban drip, dolantin, prokidanje vodenjaka, epiziotomija i nalijeganje, da bi dobile zdravo dijete. I onda se ženi koja je to doživjela i koja ima traumu od porođaja kaže: Ma daj zaboravi imaš zdravo dijete i ništa nije bitno. A bitno je, jako je bitno, bitno je da imam pravo na informirani izbor.

----------


## Beti3

> Evo cure sa super iskustvima iz hrvatskih rodilišta, raspište se, bit će vas sigurno barem 5 .


Zašto ovako zlobno? 

Meni je stvarno nepojmljivo da bi većina (ili po tvome gotovo sve) žena koje rađaju u Hrvatskoj trebala biti nezadovoljna porodom, odnosom osoblja nakon poroda i svime u vezi s porodom.

----------


## mitovski

> Prvo, bilo bi mi logično da se na hrvatskom forumu, forumu koji je dio hrvatske udruge za promicanje ljepših poroda, dojenja itd... promiču hrvatska rodilišta i pišu činjenice a ne* rekla kazala iskustva od pet ipo žena* koje su bile nezadovoljne.


Oprosti Beti ali ovo je jednako zlobno jer se smatra da su ili iskustva napisana na ovom forumu lažna ili da Roda svoju aktivnost i svoj rad temelji na pet ipo žena koje su bile nezadovoljne.

----------


## Mojca

Skoro sve moje frendice i poznanice, ima ih more, su rodile... ja ostala gotovo zadnja. I sve one što su rodile su našle za shodno da mi pričaju svoju priču s poroda. Samo je jedna bila zadovoljna svojim iskustvima u hr rodilištima, sve ostale nisu... ali šutile su i trpile što doktori kažu. 
Neke nisu bile informirane, neke su bile prestrašene, neke su bile nezainteresirane... ali su sve dobile isto: standardnu proceduru s dripom, epiziotomijom itd.  

Ona koja je bila zadovoljna je mjesecima prije ležala u bolnici na čuvanju trudnoće i sprijateljila se sa svim doktorima i sestrama, postala im ko inventar. Vizualizirala je porod i meditirala na tu temu. I sve je bilo kao je ona zamislila. 
Na svom uzorku od cca 40-tak žena, vidim iznimku, ne pravilo. 
Mnoge od njih su mi rekle: ako možeš idi van.

----------


## blackberry

ja kad govorim o nekoj informiranosti....to bi se ukratko svelo na....
moje su prijateljice i poznanice otišle roditi u rodilište, bez nekog informiranja o porodu. jer, valjda idu roditi gdje se zna kako se rađa, zar ne?
tako bi trebalo biti.
i sve su rodile kako su rodile...i većina ih je dobila klasičan paket intervencija i sličan scenarij...prokidanje vodenjaka...trudovi staju...drip...nalijeganje na trbuh...epiz....
znači, potpuno povjerenje u osoblje...i spoznaja da porod tako izgleda i da to jednostavno tako mora biti. 
i još bi k tome svaka rekla da je rodila prirodno...

pa sad sve svi koje kažete...pa idem u bolnicu a ne u hotel sa ne znam koliko zvjezdica...o čemu pričate?
mislim da je rađanje daleko najbitniji posao i da mu se treba pristupiti sa izrazitim poštovanjem koje je meni nemjerljivo u zvjezdicama.
nema bitnijeg posla od rađanja života, makar meni.
ako je vama otići roditi isto kao otići mehaničaru...meni nije...
i zaista mislim da je tu netko gadno pobrkao lončiće..

----------


## sirius

Kad sam rađala moje prvo dijete (dobro , možda je sad malo bolje bilo je to prije skoro 10 godina  :Grin:  )

dobila sam trganje plodnih ovoja do kraja , rutinski drip, drogu u guzicu protiv bolova, nemogućnost promjene pložaja,  skakanje na trbuh, epizotomiju,  bez kontaktu koža na kožu su  bebu odveli i ja ju nisam vidjela 12 sati (bez obzira na moje traženje) jer ju je mora pregledati pedijatar.

Na otpusnom pismu nije pisalo ništa o tome jer je to - NORMALA.

Nadam se da će doći dan kada to više neće biti normala, nego će normala biti nešto što će se pisati u otpusnom pismu kao iznimaka i te postupak koji je bio strogo potreban.

Dok god mi pričamo o odbijanju rutinskog i potrebi za borbom za osnovnu privatnost (zatvorena vrata rađaone , barem paravni kod njege i pregleda u sobama, minimaliziranje broja osoba koje pregledavaju ...)
mi smo daleko od normale.


Trina , znaš koja je razlika između Hrvatske i npr. Austrije?
Da si u Austriji tada bi već razgovarala sa svojim liječnikom u mogućnosti epiduralne, koja bi ti bila  zabilježena u tvojim bilješkama, te bi te nakon ulaska u bolnicu dočekao  anesteziolog i epiduralna bez potrebe za povlačenjem debelih veza ili brige da li ćeš ju dobiti (ako smatraš da je to nešto što  želiš i trebaš, nakon informiranog izbora).

----------


## cowgirl

Draga Beti,

nije zlobno, samo istinito. Imam poprilično godina i većina mojih frendica i poznanica je do sada rodila, neke i više puta. Jedine lijepe priče o porodu su od onih koje su rodile doma, vani ili u Varaždinu (prije onog cirkusa sa istragom), a te mogu na prste nabrojati. Sve ostale su dobile paket intervencija i još ih se uvjeravalo da je to za njihovo dobro i dobro djeteta.
Pa čak i liječnice su zgrožene odnosom pedijatara i ostalog osoblja, kad se nađu rodilištu (manje kritiziraju ginekologe, većinom je to dogovoreni carski pa nema primjedbi). U principu sam od većine dobila savjet, šuti i trpi, brzo ćeš biti doma.
Ma daj, u 21. stoljeću....

----------


## cowgirl

> Nadam se da uplatite putno zdravstveno osiguranje kod bilo koje naše osiguravajuće kuće prije nego krenete na put. 
> Sve najbolje!


Sorry Beti  :Heart:  nemam pik na tebe samo je ovo korisno kao informacija.
Nažalost niti jedna trudnica pred porod se ne može osigurati u inozemstvu preko putnog osiguranja. Ne poslije 34. tjedna. Nema šanse da HZZO plati porod vani. To ide iz kućnog budžeta.

----------


## AndrejaMa

Ja sam jedna od onih 5 žena koje će se javiti da su imale lijep porod.  :Grin: 

Prvi je bio gori, ali mislim da sa današnjeg stanovišta mogu reći da je to bilo zato jer nisma bila spremna, nisam bila informirana i nisam imala vlastiti stav o tome.
Drudi je bio super, poštovale su se sve moje želje koliko god je to bilo moguće, ali ja sam bila puno spremnija.
Niti jednu intervenciju niti radnju u oba poroda nisu napravili bez da bi pitali ili objasnili. I uvijek kažem da može biti i bolje, dakle nije da je bilo idealno.

Ali ono što mene u ovoj temi boli, jest da žene koje su očito dobro informirane i imaju snagu odlučivanja, volje i želje - da su jako sebične. Molim bez uvrede.
Otići roditi van i riješiti svoj "problem". Naravno, ako imaju novaca. Ipak danas novac pokreće svijet. :Grin: 
A ostale, koje nemaju te mogućnosti, ostaju u Hrvatskoj i prepuštene su same sebi. 
I ako sve budemo odlazile van i nitko se neće boriti za svoja prava i ostat će nam tako.

Ja se slažem da je vani bolje i jednostavnije, ali ne bih nikada otišla roditi u inozemstvo. 
Nekome to zvuči smješno, žalosno ili kako god, ja sam ona koja će uvijek podržati i pomoći "svoje" i "domaće". U svemu, pa tako i u ovome.
I ne mislim da su naša rodilišta idealna, ali nisu niti u takvom stanju o kakvom se ovdje pokušavaju prikazati.

U većini mogu potpisati Trinu. Ni jedan porod za mene nije bio "orgazmic". Bila su bolna - oba. Bila su uz minimalne intervencije. Ali su bila različita. I različito sam ih doživjela.
A što se tiče iskustva, mislim da uspoređivati porode teško može žena koja je rodila smao jednom. Sjećam se da je taj prvi porod ostavio taj gorak trag u meni više iz straha, jer nisam znala što i kako očekivati (iako sma puuno tekstova i rasprava na ovom forumu pročitala), nisam znala kako se postaviti, jednostavno sve je bilo novo. A drugi je, upravo iz tog razloga poznavanja samog procesa bio puno opušteniji, jednostavniji, nekako... puno čarobniji. A ovaj treći koji mi predstoji, vjerojatno će biti još čarobniji.... :Heart: 
I možete reći: ali svaki je porod drugačiji. I slažem se. I nikada ne možete sa sigurnošću reći u kojem će smjeru krenuti porod, ali većina stavri vam ipak ostaje poznata.....

Rezime: nije bitno gdje ćete roditi, već kako se vi postavite prema tome. Jer ako se na ovom forumu bude pisalo kako su porodi u Hrvatskoj strašni, a vani predivni, i ako se to tupi i tupi..većina će se prikloniti tom mišljenu. A ja ću biti ona (uz još 4 druge žene  :Grin: ) koja će tupiti suprotno -  da je lijep porod moguć i u Hrvatskoj i da ću se potruditi da i ostalim ženama bude tako.
Znam da stav s koji ćete nastupiti prema osoblju u bolnici, i oni će vama tako vratiti. Ako ste mrzovoljni i agresivni (jer su vas uputili da su porodi u Hr strašni), mislite da bi oni trebali biti mirni, nasmijani i sl.? Ja kad sam napadnuta, branim se. AKo pristupim normalno, otvoreno i opušteno, takav i povrat dobijem.

Drage moje, rađajte u Hrvatskoj. :Yes:

----------


## AndrejaMa

Beti je mislila na putno osiguranje, a ne ono vezano za porod i posljedice...

----------


## apricot

> Meni strasno ide na zivce prekenjavanje oko bolnicke hrane i zalopojke koliko je losa i da zene malte ne umiru od gladi u bolnicama. Ma dajte, cisto preseravanje...


Mislim da nijedna od onih koje ozbiljno kritiziraju sustav, ni u jednom trenutku ne pomisli na hranu, poderane spavaćice, krevete koje škripe... pa čak ni na ruinirane kupaonice (što bi trebao biti minimum higijenskih uvjeta).

Uvijek sve govorimo samo o tretmanu; nitko ne traži ni satenske plahte, niti misli da su nam liječnici neobrazovani...
Sve što se traži se, zapravo, svodi na ljudski odnos i poštivanje druge strane.
To nije nešto za što treba novac niti ikakav drugi angažman.
Ponekad je dovoljan samo kućni odgoj.

----------


## AndrejaMa

> Ponekad je dovoljan samo kućni odgoj.


da, upravo tako, ali to onda nije problem države, već pojedinca.

Jer sve polazi i od nas samih. Nikada nisam doživjela, ako sam ja imala pozitivan stav na negativan, da je odgovor bio negativan.
Ako dođete do službenika na šalteru koji je mrgudan, samo mu se nasmješite i poželite dobar dan i imajte pozitivan stav. I on će promjeniti svoj stav.

----------


## apricot

Jest, stvar je pojedinca.
Ali mu netko dopušta da se ponaša tako.

Mi možemo pisati pisma i pisma u kojima se žalimo, nitko ne reagira.
I sve dok ne reagira, to je zapravo amnestija svih tih bahatih i neuvažavajućih...

----------


## Beti3

> Sorry Beti  nemam pik na tebe samo je ovo korisno kao informacija.
> Nažalost niti jedna trudnica pred porod se ne može osigurati u inozemstvu preko putnog osiguranja. Ne poslije 34. tjedna. Nema šanse da HZZO plati porod vani. To ide iz kućnog budžeta.


To osiguranje nema veze s HZZO. Ako ste već tako lijepo informirane, onda bi trebale znati da postoji putno zdravstveno osiguranje za koje ćete same uplatiti premiju, i iskoristi se u slučaju da morate u bolnicu kasnije, jer na porodu se znaju dogoditi komplikacije :Grin: . 

Da li će kasnije osiguranje pokriti nastale troškove zavisi od osiguravajuće kuće i onoga napisanog malim slovima na polici. Ali, za dvijestotinjak kuna koliko je polica za 8 dana mislim da je vrijedi imati.

Vidim da je i Andreja Ma to napisala.

Ovo mi je najdraža tema, ali sam u gužvi pa ne stignem sada pisati. Kasnije.

----------


## apricot

Beti, o čemu ti to?
Je li itko napisao da ne želi uplatiti putno osiguranje?
Pa prije par godina smo imali tu temu i ne sjećam se da je itko napisao da to ne radi kad ide na skijanje ili slično.
Nisi dopustila da te je cowgirl pogrešno shvatila, nego svisoka govoriš o nečijoj informiranosti.

----------


## zmaj

> .. a znaš da to prokidanje jednostavno nema med uporišta...


ne samo da nema med uporišta neg ti u tvom slučaju (tj mom), čuva,kao amortizer, ožiljak na maternici od prijašnjeg cr
dakle, ne da nema med temelja, neg je i kontradiktorno.. zato se i pitam čemu ustraju u tome... odogovr: navika, rutina..teško se tog riješit

----------


## AdioMare

nena, odličan ti je zadnji post i slažem se s tobom.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> nena, odličan ti je zadnji post i slažem se s tobom.


tnx,  :Smile: , a sad odoh kužinavat

----------


## zmaj

na koji način žene mogu pomoći mijenjanju sustava??
jedan od prijedloga je bio pisanje pisama
još nešto??
il, koliko je učinkovito pismo...?

----------


## AdioMare

> A kad izvagaju, da imaju mogućnost to u svakom rodilištu i dobiti. Evo nas, tu zapinjemo.


zapinjemo još i ovdje:



> a da se zapravo može pratiti prirodan tijek, *dokle ide*, a kad ne ide, hvala Bogu i ljudima koji su medicinu doveli do tog stupnja da većinu rizičnih poroda "izvuku".


jer, najjači argument kontra strane je "a šta ako krene po zlu?" i "odakle vam hrabrosti na taj način 'savjetovati' žene" 

imajmo rodilište po mjeri žene i novorođenčadi, a liječnike blizu i u pričuvi. savršeni spoj prirode i medicine  :Wink:

----------


## Zrina

Da li netko zna koliko su doktori obavezni ići na nekakve dodatne edukacije, školovanja i koliko doslovno moraju pratiti neka nova saznanja u medicini? Da li je to isključivo do njih samih, ustanove u kojoj rade ili ih veže neka zakonska obveza?
Ovo me zanima konkretno iz razloga što npr. moj bivši gin nije znao uopće kako izgleda porod na stolčiću i mene je ispitivao o tome kak to izgleda na prvom pregledu nakon poroda, a nije neki stari metuzalem od 70 godina i do prije par godina je radio po rodilištima u Zg. I što onda očekivati od njega da se npr. zaposli u KBC Rijeka i dođe dolje u rađaonu?   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

potpis adiomare.  zašto ne možemo izvuči najbolje od svake strane?  pa u britaniji to rade godinama i funkcionira.  fakat, oni imaju zakon o primaljstvu iz 1902 :shock: a naš sustav primalje baca pod noge i ne žele im dati mogućnost obrazovanja na europskom nivou (zanimljivo štivo na stranici komore primalja, rubrika 'službeni dopisi', ulazimo u EU, EU kaže da moramo imati obrazovane primalje, a programi koji se osnivaju za sada ne zadovoljavaju EU zahtjeve pa opet se prebaci loptica, to je isto vrlo zanimljivo pitanje, zašto se ne daje našim primaljama da budu u istom rangu kao kolegice iz EU?  kome smeta to?)

a ovo u vezi što roda propagira.  imajte molim vas na umu u svakom trenutku da roda ne propagira prirodan porod po svaku cijenu.  nikad, nikad, nikad.  ja sam savjetnica za dojenje i ni jedna savjetnica ne propagira dojenje pod svaku cijenu, nego dajemo informaciju i potporu onima koji to žele i traže.  to ne znači da ćemo promovirati druge izbore, ali ćemo podržati informiran i slobodan izbor svake žene na to što je njoj najbolje.

i ruku na srce, gdje na hrvatskom jeziku možete naći dobre informacije koje proizlaze iz istraživanja i najnovija saznanja o prirodnom porodu i dojenju?  na forum haer sigurno nećete, nego na rodi.  nego, obije su tematike vrlo osjetljive i često se stvari smatraju osobne pa su tenzije često vrlo visoke i ljudi smatraju da se ih osuđuje zbog njihovih izbora, što nije nužno istina.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

> Da li netko zna koliko su doktori obavezni ići na nekakve dodatne edukacije, školovanja i koliko doslovno moraju pratiti neka nova saznanja u medicini? Da li je to isključivo do njih samih, ustanove u kojoj rade ili ih veže neka zakonska obveza?
> Ovo me zanima konkretno iz razloga što npr. moj bivši gin nije znao uopće kako izgleda porod na stolčiću i mene je ispitivao o tome kak to izgleda na prvom pregledu nakon poroda, a nije neki stari metuzalem od 70 godina i do prije par godina je radio po rodilištima u Zg. I što onda očekivati od njega da se npr. zaposli u KBC Rijeka i dođe dolje u rađaonu?


Naravno da jesu obavezni, svake godine moraju ispuniti određene uvjete odnosno određeni broj edukacija proči.

Ali, rijetko ćeš čuti za edukaciju za liječnike koji promivira druge načine rađanja (tipo stolčić, porod u vodi...), oni se koncentriraju više na patologiju, farmakologiju itd nego fiziološki porod.

Neka me cubana ispravi ako sam u krivu.

----------


## seni

ne stigne se vise ukljuciti. prebrze ste.
potpisala bih i nenu i vertex i adio mare.
i nadovezala bih se na danci:
kada zelis nekoga "podjarmiti" strah je vrlo mocan saveznik.

----------


## Zrina

I sad: svi se ljubazno smješkaju kad dođem u rodilište i čak mi se predstave i opet dobijem standardnu proceduru koja je bila "hit" u prošlom stoljeću valjda. Tko to može promijeniti? Ja?

----------


## Danci_Krmed

ako znaš i želiš, pitat ćeš ili zahtjevati nešto drugo.

ako to ne dobiješ, žalit ćeš se.  ako dobiješ, pohvalit ćeš.  kamen po kamen palača...

seni ne kužim ovo zadnje (jer ne znam tu riječ) biš mogla objasniti?

----------


## seni

hocu reci, da ako hoces trudnicama i rodiljama manipulirati, da je strah vrlo dobro oruzje.
zato nam odredeni broj ljecnika stalo i govori: a sto ako nesto pode krivo?
da li ste vi svijesni da ugrozavate zivor svog djeteta...
itd
itd
i tom strahu da je mogucnost da nesto na pri porodu krene krivo (ta mogucnost naravno postoji, ali je mala) se je jako tesko, kada si rodilja, oduprijeti.

----------


## zmaj

> imajmo rodilište po mjeri žene i novorođenčadi, a liječnike blizu i u pričuvi. savršeni spoj prirode i medicine


to je cilj
a put, sredstva, oružje il oruđe???

podjarmiti = staviti nekog u niži položaj od sebe; staviti mu jaram i tako ga zauzdati; il možda bolje - podčiniti i tako imati kontrolu nad osobom
mislim da pojam dolazi od negdašnjeg stavljanja jarma na stoku koja bi to onda teglila tj nosila. ti si joj gazda, ona radi što ti oš. zauzdati

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> I sad: svi se ljubazno smješkaju kad dođem u rodilište i čak mi se predstave i opet dobijem standardnu proceduru koja je bila "hit" u prošlom stoljeću valjda. Tko to može promijeniti? Ja?


hit :Laughing: 

znam da nije komedija, i znam što si mislila, ali šta mogu kad na svaku dobru duhovitost moje srce zatitra, takva sam, nema mi pomoći...

da, i ja sam čula da se u rodilištima još uvijek pušta ovo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wheh...lated:mrgreen:

----------


## Zrina

Ne smatram da sam dovoljno kvalificirana da nekome dajem upute oko svih medicinskih intervencija koje požele na meni isprobati. Tako mislim da ni ostala većina rodilja to nije. Zbog toga nisam uvjerena da ćemo mi "pacijenti", kako nas vole nazivati, nešto značajno promijeniti. Možemo pokušati,ali se isto tako slažem da porod nije vrijeme za to.

----------


## zmaj

> da, i ja sam čula da se u rodilištima još uvijek pušta ovo
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wheh...lated:mrgreen:


nisi informirana
sad je NEW VERSION iz ovog stoljeća  :Wink: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZwhz...eature=related  :Laughing:

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> nisi informirana
> sad je NEW VERSION iz ovog stoljeća 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZwhz...eature=related


aha, to je ta verzija sa smiješkom i predstavljanjem :Grin:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

> Ne smatram da sam dovoljno kvalificirana da nekome dajem upute oko svih medicinskih intervencija koje požele na meni isprobati. Tako mislim da ni ostala većina rodilja to nije. Zbog toga nisam uvjerena da ćemo mi "pacijenti", kako nas vole nazivati, nešto značajno promijeniti. Možemo pokušati,ali se isto tako slažem da porod nije vrijeme za to.


i nije.  ali ako npr netko ti se ne predstavi u babinje prije nego te pregleda, možeš to pitati.  ako te pregledavaju bez privatnosti, možeš pitati.  ako rade bezbroj nečega možeš pitati zašto, zahtjevati objašnjenje.  neće žena u trudovima moći biti aktivist za sve žene, ali moći će se barem malo zalagati za sebe ili barem ne samo šutjeti.

i na kraju javiti se što je bilo dobro i što nije.

----------


## zmaj

> aha, to je ta verzija sa smiješkom i predstavljanjem


mene dost teksta ove pjesme podsjeća na taj neki ne/odnos
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mzy_BEzlHWI

a jesam OT

----------


## Zrina

> i na kraju javiti se što je bilo dobro i što nije.


evo, ovo je za mene krajnji domet-vjerujem da ću drugi puta makar poslati to pismo upravi, sa pohvalama, nadam se  :Grin:

----------


## zmaj

ajme, ispričavam se na OT
kasnim na uređivanje
verzija s tekstom:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8PGDlh6GfM

a da se vratim na temu
evo, baš bi htjela nekako pripomoći u mjenjanju sustava
kako?
isto bi voljela da se ženama pomaže u dojenju nakon poroda...donekla sam dala svoj maleni doprinos u tom iza drugog poroda na babinjačama, pa sam i sise pipala  :Grin:  .. žalosno je koliko mladih majki dobiva krive savjete.. al mi nije novost jer smo i mi tako prošli prvi put

----------


## Danci_Krmed

> evo, ovo je za mene krajnji domet-vjerujem da ću drugi puta makar poslati to pismo upravi, sa pohvalama, nadam se


I ja se nadam  :Smile: 

Objasniti zašto točno se pohvaljuje, koji su postupci (ponašanje) bili posebno značajni i važni i zašto, i poslati ministarstvu, lječničkoj komori, povjerenstvu za zaštiti prava pacijenata, ravnatelju...

----------


## Deaedi

Meni se desila zanimljiva situacija: na SD dijele upitnik prije odlaska doma, sa nekim pitanjima uglavnom o dojenju, ali ima i pitanja tipa koliko se zadovoljni podrškom osoblja, rooming-inom i bilo je prostora za vlastite komentare. Naravno, dala sam si truda i oduška, pa sam sve lijepo napisala, uglavnom negativne stvari koje su me smetale, i skoro sve ocjene koje sam dala su bile najgore.

I prođe par mjeseci, zove mene patronažna, da su je kontaktirali iz bolnice da mi donese upitnik, jer ga kao nisam popunila! Dakle, vjerojatno je završio u smeću. No, opet sam napisala isto, iako će i taj sigurno završiti kao i prvi.

----------


## cvijeta73

> A to što u "Rodi" žele posvijestiti žene da sve može biti prirodno i da je to najbolje za majku i dijete (kad sve ide u redu), a sve ostalo stoji na listi iza toga - smatram ispravnim poslanjem. 
> 
> Njihovo je da ukazuju na ono što misle da je ispravno za majku i dijete, a na ženama da se informiraju i izvagaju što je za njih najbolje.


e vidiš, ja se nikako ne slažem.
i svaki put kad mislim da bi se mogla složiti - iznutra mi nešto kaže - da ne mogu. i koliko god mi mnogi stavovi roda bili bliski, ovo oko poroda me oduvijek priječilo da se učlanim. mislim, nije da im falim, ali... :Grin: 

informirani izbor? misliš da onaj tko čita odenta čita i ovo, npr:
http://www.mef.unizg.hr/druga.php?grupa=020309010102

i smatram da je netko na forumu, od osoblja, trebao reći zmaj da nije u redu što se zadovoljila subjektivnim osjećajem da je s posteljicom sve u redu jer je lijepo izgledala. 
desilo se što se desilo, super je sve prošlo, ali da nije baš najpametnije roditi doma, bez primalje. koliko god odenta i ekipu gutala i čitala.
da je ipak bolje riskirati nepotrebne rutinske vaginalne preglede, nepotrebnu epiziotomiju i sve ostalo nepotrebno, nego roditi doma, neasistirano, bez primalje. 

prirodni porod, u situaciji bez komplikacija - možda i jest najsigurniji za majku i dijete. ali, danas je roditi sigurnije nego ikad prije. a nije za to zaslužna bolja higijena i bolja ishranjenost. ne ljepše, ali sigurnije. i treba puno toga napraviti da bude i ljepše. 
kaže canaj da bebe i žene umiru i da se to prešućuje.
ne, bebe i žene ne umiru, bar ne koliko npr u nizozemskoj. pa se to prešućuje.

uz tu visoku stopu sigurnosti smo dobili industrijalizaciju porođaja. svakako. ako 20 žena rađa istovremeno na jednom mjestu, teško da se svih 20 može osjećati kao carica.
i zato ja jesam za opciju PKK, kao izbor.
i zato jesam za promjenu rutina. prije deset godina mi nisu dali satima da popijem kap vode, prije 4 sam mogla piti koliko god sam htjela.
i, znam da to što njima treba 5 godina da puste žene da piju, niš ne znači onima koje sad trebaju roditi.

ali, nije ovo naša, hrvatska priča - svugdje se iste rasprave vode. ne koriste samo naši doktori drip, epiziotomiju...
o ljubaznosti doktora - neću. nije tema vezana za rodilište. o pogreškama isto tako.

neka se navode negativnosti, loša iskustva, nemam ništa protiv.
no, ne može se, jednostavno ne može se pričati o rodilištima gdje si u opasnosti ti i tvoje dijete, čim kročiš, u tolikoj opasnosti da podsvjesno ili svjesno rađe prespavaš trudove i rodiš sama, doma.

----------


## marta

> I prođe par mjeseci, zove mene patronažna, da su je kontaktirali iz bolnice da mi donese upitnik, jer ga kao nisam popunila! Dakle, vjerojatno je završio u smeću. No, opet sam napisala isto, iako će i taj sigurno završiti kao i prvi.


Uuuu, što bih im ja zaparila taj upitnik... Popratila bih ga pismom i otposlala na par adresa, a ne samo na njihovu.

----------


## AndrejaMa

[QUOTE=Danci_Krmed;1981809]ako znaš i želiš, pitat ćeš ili zahtjevati nešto drugo.

ako to ne dobiješ, žalit ćeš se. ako dobiješ, pohvalit ćeš. kamen po kamen palača...

[QUOTE]

evo, ja se slažem s ovim, i mislim da se na taj način može dobiti ono što se želi.
Ali ostaje sve na ženama koje znaju i žele. 
Ako one budu odlazile u inozemstvo, nikada nećemo doći do palače. :Grin: 

O promicanju potpuno prirodnog poroda.......... cvjeta 73 je napisala u međuvremenu upravo ono što sam htjela reći........
Upozoriti na negativne strane, ali i ostaviti mogućnost izbora.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

roda kao roda promovira mogućnost asistiranog PKK.  to je službeni stav.  ali, svako ima pravo na izbor.

okrenimo cvijetino pitanje na glavu, zmaj je ostala bez primalje.  dakle, naše ministarstvo odbija (pročitaj gore što sam napisala o tome) dati našim primaljama mogućnost rada izvan ustanova svim mogućim sredstvima, izravnim i neizravnim, i po meni ne daje ženama izbora u puno slučajeva.  jer da je zmaj mogla (i to je rekla) imala bi primalju.




> Ako one budu odlazile u inozemstvo, nikada nećemo doći do palače.


opet, osobni izbor.

----------


## Cubana

Ja bih poslovično i polovično potpisala najdražu mi Cvijetu.
Smatram i zalažem se za što više opcija rađanja u domaji nam, ali da sve bude propisano i pod kontrolom.
Informirani izbor (mrzim to sintagmu) je subjektivno, a ne objektivno uvjetovan izbor.
Informiranost se ne može procijeniti, izmjeriti i ocijeniti.
Informiranost je krnja bez bazičnih znanja koju, uz dužno poštovanje, nećete steći informirajući se.

Zmajici čestitam na porodu, ali način na koji je rodila je nešto za što se nadam da se uređenjem PKK, a i promjenama u rodilištima, nitko više neće odlučiti (pri zdravoj svijesti).
Mislim, ne može se zabraniti roditi, ali bez stručnog nadzora (pa i over the border primalje) prepustiti porod osjećaju (ma koliko to bilo iskonski u nama) je rizik koji je neodgovorno preuzeti.

----------


## Zrina

> Ja bih poslovično i polovično potpisala najdražu mi Cvijetu.
> Smatram i zalažem se za što više opcija rađanja u domaji nam, ali da sve bude propisano i pod kontrolom.
> Informirani izbor (mrzim to sintagmu) je subjektivno, a ne objektivno uvjetovan izbor.
> Informiranost se ne može procijeniti, izmjeriti i ocijeniti.
> Informiranost je krnja bez bazičnih znanja koju, uz dužno poštovanje, nećete steći informirajući se.
> 
> Zmajici čestitam na porodu, ali način na koji je rodila je nešto za što se nadam da se uređenjem PKK, a i promjenama u rodilištima, nitko više neće odlučiti (pri zdravoj svijesti).
> Mislim, ne može se zabraniti roditi, ali bez stručnog nadzora (pa i over the border primalje) prepustiti porod osjećaju (ma koliko to bilo iskonski u nama) je rizik koji je neodgovorno preuzeti.


potpis

----------


## Danci_Krmed

slažem se cubana.

ali bilo koji stručnjak nema pravo oduzeti moje (ili bilo čije) pravo odlučiti, pa makar odlučili nešto što im se ne sviđa ili s čim se ne slažu.

neasistirani PKK i CR na zahtjev su dvije touchy teme, nisu baš tematika ovdje ali dileme koje se vrte oko oboje su slične (ne iste naravno).

----------


## Cubana

> slažem se cubana.
> 
> ali bilo koji stručnjak nema pravo oduzeti moje (ili bilo čije) pravo odlučiti, pa makar odlučili nešto što im se ne sviđa ili s čim se ne slažu.


Pa ne znam.
Ako odlučuješ o sebi, slažem se. 
Ako odlučuješ o još nekome, više se ne slažem.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> i smatram da je netko na forumu, od osoblja, trebao reći zmaj da nije u redu što se zadovoljila subjektivnim osjećajem da je s posteljicom sve u redu jer je lijepo izgledala. 
> desilo se što se desilo, super je sve prošlo, ali da nije baš najpametnije roditi doma, bez primalje. koliko god odenta i ekipu gutala i čitala.
> da je ipak bolje riskirati nepotrebne rutinske vaginalne preglede, nepotrebnu epiziotomiju i sve ostalo nepotrebno, nego roditi doma, neasistirano, bez primalje.


Ja sam joj to rekla, i to 2 puta, ponovila sam, da ne bi bilo da nisam mislila ozbiljno. Ali moje se ne važi, nisam osoblje, personal :Grin: .

Ovaj put aktivno sudjelujem na ovoj temi (koja me obavezno zamori) jer mi je valjda proradio PTSP, inače ne bih.

Zadnji put kad sam pisala, a bilo je davno, javila sam se samo reći da je neozbiljno i neodgovorno aplaudirati nepoznatoj ženi iz nepoznatih krajeva brdovitog Balkana što je rodila doma, sama, bez primalje, pouzdajući se u Svevišnjeg. Iako osobno moć Svevišnjega (kako god ga zvali) držim najvećom od svih, ne bih to nikako savjetovala svima, ne znajući koliko tko ima kilometara i do najbliže česme s tekućom vodom, a kamoli do ekipe hitne pomoći i do operacijske sale. Pustimo sad laptop, danas svatko iz šumarka može imati laptop i javljati se na forum.

Toliko o uvjetima za PKK.
No, rekoše da u europskim zemljama postoje pravila, zakonske regule, koje dozvoljavaju legalnu asistenciju med. osoblja na kućnom porodu ako je najbliža bolnica dovoljno blizu za eventualnu i možebitnu hitnu intervenciju. O tome znaju upućenije.

U Hrvatskoj još nije regulirano ništa takvoga, a stvar je, onako, škakljiva,  dosta relativna.
 Dok s jedne strane možeš biti u strahu u mjestima gdje hitna pomoć ne može stići brzo (eno su često prilozi iz Vojnića, navodila su se ranije i mjesta po Slavoniji, pa otoci, manji gradovi u zaleđu Splita...). 
Sve su to mjesta u kojima se žene, dalo bi se zaključiti,  ne bi nikako smjele odlučiti na kućni porod jer ako nešto pođe u krivu, može biti kasno za reakciju, hitna ne može stići na vrijeme, opremljena bolnica je predaleko.
S druge pak strane, po tome žene s otoka ne bi smjele ni zatrudnjivati jer su im sva rodilišta daleko, a ipak se djeca rađaju živa i zdrava.

Jako, jako puno žena rodilo je u osobnim automobilima, kolima hitne pomoći, brodićima, putujući npr. iz Vignja na Pelješcu prema Dubrovačkom rodilištu, ili iz Malog Lošinja, Lastova... 

Tako da, onako, to mi je sve malo relativno, kod nas, a stanje u rodilištima je egzaktno utvrdivo i mislim da se više njime treba zabaviti.
Ovo o kućnim porodima jest intrigantno, ali ne dotiče prevelik broj žena.

(što ne znači da ne treba sređivati i to stanje, u paketu s ostalim)

----------


## Cubana

> ... a stanje u rodilištima je egzaktno utvrdivo i mislim da se više njime treba zabaviti.
> Ovo o kućnim porodima jest intrigantno, ali ne dotiče prevelik broj žena.
> 
> (što ne znači da ne treba sređivati i to stanje, u paketu s ostalim)


Tako nekako i ja mislim, samo It takes two to tango.
Al ovaj drugi ima dvije lijeve i moš se...

----------


## Deaedi

> ali bilo koji stručnjak nema pravo oduzeti moje (ili bilo čije) pravo odlučiti, pa makar odlučili nešto što im se ne sviđa ili s čim se ne slažu.
> 
> neasistirani PKK i CR na zahtjev su dvije touchy teme, nisu baš tematika ovdje ali dileme koje se vrte oko oboje su slične (ne iste naravno).


Ne bi se složila. Mislim da u slučaju da izbor majke može ozbiljno ugroziti dijete, treba ipak poslušati struku.

Šta se tiče neasistiranog PKK i CR na zahtjev, to su dvije sasvim različite teme koje nemaju nimalo sličnosti i ne bi bilo dobro da ih se smatra kao dvije krajnosti.

----------


## sirius

> Ne bi se složila. Mislim da u slučaju da izbor majke može ozbiljno ugroziti dijete, treba ipak poslušati struku.
> 
> *Šta se tiče neasistiranog PKK i CR na zahtjev, to su dvije sasvim različite teme koje nemaju nimalo sličnosti i ne bi bilo dobro da ih se smatra kao dvije krajnosti.*


Razlika je samo u podjeljenoj odgovornosti, i tome što se zbog toga CR na zahtjev bez medicinskih indikacija čini kao puno prihvatljivija društvena opcija trenutno , ako se izabire svijesno. Što  se tiče neasistranog pkk ne bih voljela da to bude nićiji izbor samo zbog nedostatka drugih opcija u skrbi (odnosno asistencije), ali da se relativno često događa neplanirano- događa se.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

ovo što je cubana rekla jest dvosjekli mač ove tematike, ali mislim da tu nemamo jako što diskutirati jer sudovi su do sada uglavnom prepoznali da majka ima prava, trudna ili ne.  Uostalom, i kad rodi ima pravo odlučivati za dijete.  Jaaako škakljivo područje, to što je žena trudna ili pred porod ne znači da ima manja prava.  Vjerujte mi, jako, jako je ružno kad vam netko proba oduzeti osnovna prava jer se zove 'stručnjak' i to ne želim nikome.

Ali, ovo nije tematika za ovdje, o tome se već diskutiralo na onom topicu o pravima žena koje rode doma ili kako se već zvalo na filozofskom.

----------


## Zrina

I ja bi rado da se konstruktivno raspravlja o tome što se STVARNO može napraviti da se poboljšaju uvjeti u rodilištima, a ne da se stalno povlači opcija kućnog poroda jer on za većinu jednostavno nije opcija. Niti asistirani, a kamo li neasistirani.
Obično se naglasak stavlja na ono što je češće-ovdje u RH je to porod u rodilištu. I stvarno bi me bilo strah da znam da će doktor prihvatit svaki moj zahtjev izrečen u bilo kojem stanju bez pogovora bez obzira na ishod situacije jer-valjda ću negdje potpisati da sam to tako ja htjela pa on neće odgovarati i baš ga briga.

----------


## sirius

> I ja bi rado da se konstruktivno raspravlja o tome što se STVARNO može napraviti da se poboljšaju uvjeti u rodilištima, a ne da se stalno povlači opcija kućnog poroda jer on za većinu jednostavno nije opcija. Niti asistirani, a kamo li neasistirani.
> Obično se naglasak stavlja na ono što je češće-ovdje u RH je to porod u rodilištu. *I stvarno bi me bilo strah da znam da će doktor prihvatit svaki moj zahtjev izrečen u bilo kojem stanju bez pogovora bez obzira na ishod situacije jer-valjda ću negdje potpisati da sam to tako ja htjela pa on neće odgovarati i baš ga briga.*


Zašto misliš da plan poroda uključuje ovakav rasplet događaja.* Zapravo bi ti trebala potpisat da želiš svaku intervenciju koju ti liječnik ponudi.* Znaći da  bi trebala potpisati da pristaješ na bušenje vodenjaka, drip, epiduralnu, epizotomiju, lijekove protiv boli...znaći svaku intervenciju , te da znaš zbog čega pristaješ na nju i koje su moguće komplikacije/nuspojave.

----------


## AdioMare

> I ja bi rado da se konstruktivno raspravlja o tome što se STVARNO može napraviti da se poboljšaju uvjeti u rodilištima, a ne da se stalno povlači opcija kućnog poroda jer on za većinu jednostavno nije opcija. Niti asistirani, a kamo li neasistirani.
> Obično se naglasak stavlja na ono što je češće-ovdje u RH je to porod u rodilištu. I stvarno bi me bilo strah da znam da će doktor prihvatit svaki moj zahtjev izrečen u bilo kojem stanju bez pogovora bez obzira na ishod situacije jer-valjda ću negdje potpisati da sam to tako ja htjela pa on neće odgovarati i baš ga briga.


slažem se, kućni porod i meni dođe kao odgovor na svojevrsno nezadovoljstvo porodom u bolnici i većini nije opcija.
na bolničkim porodima trebaju biti isključivo školovane i iskusne primalje, do _eventualno_ faze u kojoj je potreban liječnik.
tako se može biti siguran da liječnička intervencija nije suviška, dapače, pa rodilja tu slobodno može prestati misliti jer se više ne radi o nagonima kojima upravlja žensko tijelo i ženska snaga.

----------


## Zrina

> Zašto misliš da plan poroda uključuje ovakav rasplet događaja.* Zapravo bi ti trebala potpisat da želiš svaku intervenciju koju ti liječnik ponudi.* Znaći da bi trebala potpisati da pristaješ na bušenje vodenjaka, drip, epiduralnu, epizotomiju, lijekove protiv boli...znaći svaku intervenciju , te da znaš zbog čega pristaješ na nju i koje su moguće komplikacije/nuspojave.


Znam kakav rasplet događaja uključuje plan poroda-imala sam ga. I potpisala sam na što pristajem. 
ALI ja sam imala "školski" porod bez liječnika jer ga srećom nije trebalo i znači nisu bile potrebne nikakve ozbiljne intervencije. Mislila sam na situacije kad stvarno nešto krene krivo pa su stvarno potrebne intervencije, koje se meni možda na prvu ne svide,ali su medicinski opravdane? I onda? Imamo glasanje?

----------


## Beti3

> Ja bih poslovično i polovično potpisala najdražu mi Cvijetu.
> Smatram i zalažem se za što više opcija rađanja u domaji nam, ali da sve bude propisano i pod kontrolom.
> Informirani izbor (mrzim to sintagmu) je subjektivno, a ne objektivno uvjetovan izbor.
> Informiranost se ne može procijeniti, izmjeriti i ocijeniti.
> *Informiranost je krnja bez bazičnih znanja koju, uz dužno poštovanje, nećete steći informirajući se.*
> 
> Zmajici čestitam na porodu, ali način na koji je rodila je nešto za što se nadam da se uređenjem PKK, a i promjenama u rodilištima, nitko više neće odlučiti (pri zdravoj svijesti).
> Mislim, ne može se zabraniti roditi, ali bez stručnog nadzora (pa i over the border primalje) prepustiti porod osjećaju (ma koliko to bilo iskonski u nama) je rizik koji je neodgovorno preuzeti.


I ja potpisujem. I ono cvijetino i ovo cubanino. I malo boldam da naglasim. Ovo što je Cubana napisala je jako važno. A nekako mnoge to ovdje potcjenjuju.

Pišu o "nepotrebnim" intervencijama. Ne može se znati koje su baš vama bile potrebne ili ne. Može se pisati protiv intervencija, ali bez spominjanja nepotrebnosti. Za odlučiti o potrebi nečega treba imati dobro predznanje i iskustvo, bez uvrede.

----------


## Beti3

> ali bilo koji stručnjak nema pravo oduzeti moje (ili bilo čije) pravo odlučiti, pa makar odlučili nešto što im se ne sviđa ili s čim se ne slažu.
> 
> neasistirani PKK i CR na zahtjev su dvije touchy teme, nisu baš tematika ovdje ali dileme koje se vrte oko oboje su slične (ne iste naravno).


 Nisi u pravu u prvoj rečenici. 
Nijedan liječnik nema pravo gledati da se događa nešto protiv zdravlja i života njegovog pacijenta ( pa bio on i nerođen,) a zna da bi svojim postupkom omogućio zdravlje i život te osobe. To mu nalaže Hipokratova zakletva i vlastiti osjećaj morala.

Nijedan liječnik nije to postao samo radi titule. Pretežak je put do diplome, a da tu ne bi bilo u igri čovjekoljublje. 

A za drugu rečenicu samo moje mišljenje da je CR na zahtjev jednako loš izbor kao i neasistirani kućni porod.

----------


## n.grace

> Ja bih poslovično i polovično potpisala najdražu mi Cvijetu.
> Smatram i zalažem se za što više opcija rađanja u domaji nam, ali da sve bude propisano i pod kontrolom.
> Informirani izbor (mrzim to sintagmu) je subjektivno, a ne objektivno uvjetovan izbor.
> Informiranost se ne može procijeniti, izmjeriti i ocijeniti.
> Informiranost je krnja bez bazičnih znanja koju, uz dužno poštovanje, nećete steći informirajući se.
> 
> Zmajici čestitam na porodu, ali način na koji je rodila je nešto za što se nadam da se uređenjem PKK, a i promjenama u rodilištima, nitko više neće odlučiti (pri zdravoj svijesti).
> Mislim, ne može se zabraniti roditi, ali bez stručnog nadzora (pa i over the border primalje) prepustiti porod osjećaju (ma koliko to bilo iskonski u nama) je rizik koji je neodgovorno preuzeti.


Odličan post, potpuno se slažem.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> I ja bi rado da se konstruktivno raspravlja o tome što se STVARNO može napraviti da se poboljšaju uvjeti u rodilištima, a ne da se stalno povlači opcija kućnog poroda jer on za većinu jednostavno nije opcija. Niti asistirani, a kamo li neasistirani.
> Obično se naglasak stavlja na ono što je češće-ovdje u RH je to porod u rodilištu.


Prvo treba vidjeti što se želi, a onda što se može.
Tko će utvrditi što se želi?

Opsežno istraživanje. Tko će ga provesti? Roda? Ministasrtvo zdravstva :Grin: ?
Tko će ga provesti u praksi? Neka agencija , institut Ivo Pilar?
Gdje i među kojom populacijom?
Po pedijatirjskim ordinacijama, vrtićima, školama, rodilištima? 
Koje žene?
One koje su rodile u zadnjih pet godina?

Upitnik bi trebao sadržavati slične stvari koje bi trebao sadržavati i obrazac koji u međuvremenu žene mogu slati na adrese, no čije?

Ja bih rekla neko mjesto, udrugu, koja će onda slati ravnateljima (da ne bi bilo "zagubljenih" :Grin: ).


Taj obrazac mora biti jasan i kratak,

a sadržavati ocjene vezane uz sve ovo što se spominjalo:

osoblje, 
rutinski postupci, poštivanje rodilje i njezine volje,
potreba za intimom, makar u vidu minijaturne špajze, prisustvo bliske osobe na porodu,  mogućnost hodanja, kretanja, stolčića, šta ja znam šta sve ne....

Ovo sam samo nabubala na papir na brzinu, ali razrada toga je vrlo veliki posao.

----------


## zmaj

svrbe me prstići
ukućani mi cjepkaju vrijeme
al polako

[QUOTE=Beti3;1982024]I ja potpisujem. I ono cvijetino i ovo cubanino. I malo boldam da naglasim. Ovo što je Cubana napisala je jako važno. A nekako mnoge to ovdje potcjenjuju.
cubanino: *Informiranost je krnja bez bazičnih znanja koju, uz dužno poštovanje, nećete steći informirajući se.*

što ovo znači??
informirati se ili ne
čekati da te informiraju??
nešto deseto??
jer kad je riječ o teoriji, lako je pričat što je a što nije, a kad zađeš u konkretno.... e onda, ja hvalim Boga što sam se informirala i stekla stav jer me je taj stav izvukao iz mnoštva nepotrebnog..
a to nepotrebno nisam ocjenila smo ja, već i pokoji stručnjak

ko voli, nek izvoli
kad sam jednom lupila, nisam htjela drugi put, pa sam se lijepo - informirala!!!! da, baš to - INFORMIRALA!! :Wink: 





> Pišu o "nepotrebnim" intervencijama. Ne može se znati koje su baš vama bile potrebne ili ne. Može se pisati protiv intervencija, ali bez spominjanja nepotrebnosti. Za odlučiti o potrebi nečega treba imati dobro predznanje i iskustvo, bez uvrede.


i opet mogu potvrdit konkretnim, iskustvo a ono je, mislim da ćeš se složit, jače od pukih riječi
kako to misliš "ne može se znat"???
iz svog iskustva, isprva sam sama, da SAMA, znala da su pojedine predložene intervencije NEPOTREBNE, a onda mi je to potvrdio i stručnjak...
tzv, drugo il treće mišljenje...

a mogla sam se vodit tvojim piskanjem i pristati na sve ono šti je u stvari i protiv struke
u prvom slučaji, i jesam
a onda su mi neki drugi stručnjaci potvrdili da nije moralo tako...
eh...

i nije mi jasno otklen opet možeš ovako pisati...zaista nije..bez uvrede
i meni živo dođe muka da se moje slutnje i saznanja potvrde točnima..jer se onda pitam, pa što bi onom prethodnom stručnjaku?? možda taj dan nije stigao kavu popit, pa nije britko razmišljao

sva moja iskustva u kojima sam imala pravo odluke su se pokazala punim pogotkom


sad, dalje...




> i smatram da je netko na forumu, od osoblja, trebao reći zmaj da nije u redu što se zadovoljila subjektivnim osjećajem da je s posteljicom sve u redu jer je lijepo izgledala. .


hvala što brineš
shvaćam kad gledam iz tvog kuta
no što se tiče rode il osoblja
pa što oni imaju sa mnom???
prije par godina sam tražila kontakt jer sam željela info vezano za Graz... sad sam taj kontakt iskoristila da vidim kak teku stvari oko upisa jer se svaš može pročitati po medijima
nit me je roda rodila, nit nagovarala, nit sugerirala, nit asistirala, nit smatram da me formalno kao osoblje treba iš upozoravat.. mogu eventualno kao obične žene, podijeliti sa mnom svoje iskustvo, što su neke i učinile sa svima nama stavivši svoje priče on line, a neke (rode il samo forumašice, nisam ziher jesu li članice) i u medije
i ne, nije mi postelljica samo lijepo izgledala, neg je bilo i drugih faktora, o čem sam pisala
i da, ni tad to nije punina ko kad imaš struku pored sebe, svesna sam tog
meni je bilo dosta i ovo 

a loših ishoda ima i u bolnicama, iako ona nisu protuargument za moj slučaj..no spomenimo da je, koliko se sjećam, bar jedna forumašica imala zaostali komadić i to je instiktivno osjećala i molila dr da je pregleda uzv-om pri izlasku iako to tako struka ne nalaže, i bila je u pravu
čudim se kako, ak je struka maltene svemogućija od Svemogućeg, i kak to da je njen instinkt bio 100% vještiji neg svo znanje i iskustvo tamošnjih dr...





> da je ipak bolje riskirati nepotrebne rutinske vaginalne preglede, nepotrebnu epiziotomiju i sve ostalo nepotrebno, nego roditi doma, neasistirano, bez primalje. .


svak odlučuje za se
a ja se s ovim ne slažem jer predpostavlja da je ured pobrat svu nepotrebnu i kontradiktornu rutinu samo zato što se nalaziš u tzv safe enviroment
pa ak te i gurnu u realnu a možda i stvarnu opipljivu događajuću opasnost, onda će te valja i isčupat iz nje  :Rolling Eyes: 
kao u priči jedne forumašice (eno je pri vrhu na pričama s poroda) di su je nadripavali satima, iako je stanje poslije cr.. kontra svake struke i bez ikakve indikacije išli inducirat mjesto da su čekali spontani porod
i ti kažeš da je to sigurnije???
men se čini da statistika bolje ide u prilog spontanom i nediranom porodu, taman bio ko moj, nego induciranom i nadripanom

i stvarno mi nije jasno kako to da je u redu da ti stručnjaci rade neš mimo struke, samo zato što su tzv stručnjaci (premda se može nać i stručnjaka koji će reć neš sasvim deseto) i time te ugrožavaju...meni se čini da su, bar tad, kvazi stručnjaci

i sigurna sam da sam sebi daleko povećala šanse za normalan i zdrav porod nego da sam se prepustila "kako mi padne grah"
eventualno, da sam imala doca od povjerenja, onda bih rekla da je to to





> no, ne može se, jednostavno ne može se pričati o rodilištima gdje si u opasnosti ti i tvoje dijete, čim kročiš, u tolikoj opasnosti da podsvjesno ili svjesno rađe prespavaš trudove i rodiš sama, doma.


o pod/svjesti i prespavanju bi se dalo
jer znam min dvi žene koje su iza sebe imale dvije nekompl. trudnoće i porode, a da u trećoj trudnoći nisu shvatile da igraju u grand finalu
tako sam s jednom sjedila na kavi, a nakon kave čula od njene sveki da je rodila u roku cca satak..uračunaj i prijevoz do bolnice, mjesna hitna ju nije htjela voziti pa je vratolomije izvodio suprug. radilo se o zatku
a druga je rodila u roku cca 2truda nakon što su je polegli

pa eto, valjda imam i ja pravo na taj luksuz "ne/prepoznavanja"

jer ni jedna nije za opciju pkk
a osobno mislim da su vjerojatno imale i neku psh blokadu pa si nisu dopustile porod u autu

ima neki citat tipa .. u opasnosti sam svaki put kad netko bez mog dopuštenja želi ili stavlja ruku na moje tijelo... možda je sad ovo više filozofska, al ipak daje neku poantu

----------


## zmaj

> a ne da se stalno povlači opcija kućnog poroda jer on za većinu jednostavno nije opcija. Niti asistirani, a kamo li neasistirani.
> .


ne brini, ne povlači se stalno
to je sad takav dojam jer se dogodio moj porod pa komentiramo, između ostalog
zalaganje je potrebno i za većinu i za manjinu
inače, ugl se slažem s tvojim postovima...i več je krajnje vrijeme da se stvari počnu odvijati mrvu brže..to za bolničke porode (ali i ostale)

----------


## zmaj

> Mislila sam na situacije kad stvarno nešto krene krivo pa su stvarno potrebne intervencije, koje se meni možda na prvu ne svide,ali su medicinski opravdane? I onda? Imamo glasanje?


i opet ja ko papagaj
al konkretno, izrečena intervencija nit mi se svidjela nit sam ju smatrala potrebnom (zbog informiranja)
tražila sam treće mišljenje. dobila sam treće mišljenje. prihvatila treće mišljenje.
ak se to zove glasanjem, glasovala sam...
o čem se radilo - o delikatnoj situaciji-- hitni cr, da il ne. nije bio potreban.
kako to znati.......

----------


## Beti3

Molim te, zmaj, nemoj više ovako iznositi neprovjerene i netočne stvari kao činjenice. Molim te. Napiši da je to tvoje mišljenje i sve OK, ali ne može vrijediti univerzalno.

----------


## zmaj

ne razumijem u kojem smjeru ideš??
želje su jedno a mišljenje drugo
čini mi se da i odluka može biti nešto treće..
svoju odluku sam donjela uz suglasnost trećeg mišljenja
a mogla sam se odlučit jer sam prije tog razgovarala s privatnikom, imala saznanja čitajući, i konačnao, potvrdila trećim mišljenjem

razumijem da je tebi to teško vjerovati .. zato si slobodna doć, popit kavu ili čaj i zavirit u moju dokumentaciju.. a sredim ti i razgovor s ginom koji me je informirao..on je sad moj gin :Heart:

----------


## zmaj

> Molim te, zmaj, nemoj više ovako iznositi neprovjerene i netočne stvari kao činjenice. Molim te. .


čital iznova i iznova i ne razumijem
iznijela sam po stoti put svoje iskustvo koje si vješto izbjegavala
iznijela sam ga upravo jer ni u medicini nije ništa univerzalno
i to se pokazalo u mom slučaju
a ti spominješ neprovjerene (taj dio je točan jer forumom nemreš provjerit moju domunetaciju) i netočne stvari - e ovaj dio ak je ono što mislim da je.. a onda govori o tebi, da se nekulturna jer mi imputiraš laganje (premda naravno nitko nemože biti 100% siguran u istinitost onog on line..to razumijem)




> Napiši da je to tvoje mišljenje i sve OK, ali ne može vrijediti univerzalno.


moje iskustvo da je moje mišljenje?? il neš drugo??
to sam rekla u prethodnom postu, o željama, mišljenjima, odlukama... ak na to ciljaš, onda se moje mišljenje tj kasnije odluka pokazala ispravnom jer se potvrdila mojim iskustvom (a to je jače od tvoji riječi jer je konekretno i opipljivo) tj potvrdila se trećim mišljenjem

dio o univerzalnom, napisah gore...
valjda ne postoje dva ista slučaja u medicini koliko god izgledala isto
bar su meni tak govorili slikovito primjerom 2+2=?? iako mi je jedan informatičar rekao da je i to diskutabilno  :Laughing:

----------


## Zrina

> i opet ja ko papagaj
> al konkretno, izrečena intervencija nit mi se svidjela nit sam ju smatrala potrebnom (zbog informiranja)
> tražila sam treće mišljenje. dobila sam treće mišljenje. prihvatila treće mišljenje.
> ak se to zove glasanjem, glasovala sam...
> o čem se radilo - o delikatnoj situaciji-- hitni cr, da il ne. nije bio potreban.
> kako to znati.......


Ok-tebi je to treće mišljenje ipak dala stručna osoba pretpostavljam, nisi sama odlučila na osnovu onog što si se informirala na netu ili tko zna gdje prije nego si došla u rodilište. 
Ja jako poštujem svaku struku pa tako naravno i doktore i vjerujem da su odabrali svoj poziv iz razloga što to vole raditi i žele pomoći. I nemam traume sa poroda jer je bio sasvim u redu, nemam konkretne primjedbe na nikoga, čak si volim zamišljati da mi nije bilo tako jer sam imala sreću sa smjenama nego jer je u tom rodilištu to jednostavno tako. 
Ali, birala sam u koje ću rodilište ići i znam da ne bi bilo tako da sam išla u svoje "matično" jer se još i sada nakon tri godine u tom mom rodilištu gotovo nisu pomakli sa mrtve točke. I to mi je jako žao. I zato toliko razmišljam kako to promijeniti.

----------


## Beti3

> čital iznova i iznova i ne razumijem
> iznijela sam po stoti put svoje iskustvo koje si vješto izbjegavala
> iznijela sam ga upravo jer ni u medicini nije ništa univerzalno
> i to se pokazalo u mom slučaju
> a ti spominješ neprovjerene (taj dio je točan jer forumom nemreš provjerit moju domunetaciju) i netočne stvari - e ovaj dio ak je ono što mislim da je.. a onda govori o tebi, da se nekulturna jer mi imputiraš laganje (premda naravno nitko nemože biti 100% siguran u istinitost onog on line..to razumijem)


Ti uporno ne želiš razumjeti. Naravno da možeš pisati o svome iskustvu. Sve pišemo o svome iskustvu i našem viđenju istog, kao i ti.

Ali, ti pišeš i o iskustvima rodicine druge sestrične, muževe bivše kolegice, žene s lijeve klupe u parku...O kojima ne možeš znati. Možeš samo nagađati. Razumiješ li sada što sam htjela reći? Nagađanje, ne laganje.

A što se tiče moje nekulture, mislim da sam dokazala da sam i previše kulturna i pristojna i ne vrijeđam u svojim postovima.

----------


## zmaj

> Ok-tebi je to treće mišljenje ipak dala stručna osoba pretpostavljam, nisi sama odlučila na osnovu onog što si se informirala na netu ili tko zna gdje prije nego si došla u rodilište. 
> .


ponovit ću. za taj porod sam se informirala, kod privatnika; čitajuć literaturu, tisaknu i onu sa spec. portala, i kod trećeg doca.
trećeg u istoj toj bolnici. i još je ovaj prvi bio toliko ljubazan da je na moju molbu potražio tog dr. :Smile:

----------


## zmaj

> Ali, ti pišeš i o iskustvima rodicine druge sestrične, muževe bivše kolegice, žene s lijeve klupe u parku...O kojima ne možeš znati. Možeš samo nagađati. Razumiješ li sada što sam htjela reći? Nagađanje, ne laganje.
> 
> A što se tiče moje nekulture, mislim da sam dokazala da sam i previše kulturna i pristojna i ne vrijeđam u svojim postovima.


o, želim ja razumijeti al ne mogu niš kad ti nisi konretna u svom postu pa ostaje upitnik
ne sjećam se da sam spominjala rodičinu sestričnu
ne radi se o bivšoj neg sadašnjoj kolegici mog muža
ne znam di si pokupila ženu u parku...

vidi beti, ak ti možda nemaš prijateljica il ak imaš al ne znaš s njima pričati, to je tvoj problem, ne moj
mogla sam ti napisati i odvratan način na koji je dr doveo moju vl majku do cr...
al što bi to tebi značilo il uopće za priču .. možda bi i značilo za temu jer se radi o porodima u hrv

čuj, odkad sam i sama majka, bolje razumijem svoju majku, gledam drugačijim očima
i tebe shvaćam i tvoje iskustvo, ne iskustveno, al u vidu brige za najmilije
žao mi je što, izgleda, doktori na tvom porodu nisu na vrijeme prepoznali opasnost i time došli na put bez povratka.. shvaćam zato onaj post gdje si napisala da drugačije gledaš porod...

svako dobro i moje isprike ako sam te uvrijedila.

----------


## Beti3

Nisi me uvrijedila, ne vrijeđam se tako lako. I kod mene nisu doktori krivi, ja sam došla prekasno, možda da sam krenula na prvi trud, a ne nakon par sati, pa znala sam rađati, sve je bilo super meni, ni u najzadnjoj primisli mi nije bilo da to što sam ja super ne znači da je i beba. 
I nisu beba i mama jedno, dva su različita organizma.
Ali, ionako ti nećeš razumjeti jer uporno uvijek isto pričaš. Nema veze. 
Preživjela sam. Ja jesam.

----------


## zmaj

evo, ispričavam se se što spominjem, znači kad si došla, konstatirali su što su konstatirali? 

što se tiče kretanja na prvi trud, upravo oni govore da to nije potrebno

----------


## Beti3

Neka nije potrebno, idući put sam otišla dva tjedna PRIJE prvog truda, a onaj još idućiji na prvi trud. I bili su to porodi iz sna. Predivni. Sa plačem bebe. I sa mamom koja kao da i nije rodila, zdrava i fit ušla u rodilište i ista takva izašla. 
Ovo je postao naš chat. Idem spavati dok me ne opomenu. :Cool:

----------


## Zrina

Po ovom je meni jasno da ste obje ipak ekstremi.
Beti je zbog svog iskustva otišla dva tjedna ranije u rodilište, a Zmaj je zbog svog ostala rađe roditi doma, sama. Obično se ne događa niti jedno niti drugo-i tema bi trebao biti prosjek. 
Znači u nekim rodilištima postoje upitnici. Da li oni onda služe ravnatelju za praćenje rada odjela ili i nečem izvan bolnice?

----------


## sirius

> Po ovom je meni jasno da ste obje ipak ekstremi.
> Beti je zbog svog iskustva otišla dva tjedna ranije u rodilište, a Zmaj je zbog svog ostala rađe roditi doma, sama. Obično se ne događa niti jedno niti drugo-i tema bi trebao biti prosjek. 
> Znači u nekim rodilištima postoje upitnici. Da li oni onda služe ravnatelju za praćenje rada odjela ili i nečem izvan bolnice?



Super Zrina, to je zapravo smisao. Kako poboljšati uvjete za većinu žena koje će i dalje rađati djecu iz normalnih trudnoća 
, nakon spontanog početka poroda u terminu , u rodilištu u Hrvatskoj.

----------


## zmaj

ma Beti to sam te pitala jer ima negdje ranije tvoj post (ne da mi se tražit, al ak je potrebno oću) iz kojeg se da isšisčitati da je beba bila u redu, da je u tijeku bio sasvim prirodan porod i da se onda neš čudno dogodilo. i sve to u bolnici. zato sam i pretpostavila da doktori na vrijeme nisu skužili opasnost-

a sad pišeš da si došla prekasno. što bi značilo da su jedino mogli konstatirati gubitak.

dok si, kažeš, u daljnim porodima imala intervencije i dobar ishod. pa ispada da bez intervencija nema ni ishoda..to je u tom prijašnjem postu. ostavlja upitnike.

znam da je upitno "čeprkati" po nečijem bolnom iskustvu, al budući da si sama stavila svoje iskustvo ispred nas, kontam da si valjda i spremna za pitanja...

kako god...


Zrina, da, slažem se da je najhitniji taj prosjek
evo, spominjala su se pisma. ja imam štofa i s prvog poroda, a pogotovo s drugog, i prije i poslije, jer, nažalost, nisu u doticaju jedino i isključivo s dr u kojeg imaš povjerenja. bar je meni tak bilo. pa mi je znao uletavat jedan s velikim upitnikom na glavi - da kak ću ja to rodit bez svih ostalih intervencija (složila sam se za gel)...tak da me je i ona babica branila od njega  :Laughing: 
al sad je pretpostavljam kasno za piskaranje??
tj, ja sam nekak više za face to face.. al di bi došli kad bi svak iša tako... :/:

ne znam..pričat ću s jednom osobom pa vidit... jer, doduše, imam želju ispričati svoja iskustva...

----------


## zmaj

i još nešto
znali li tko dal doktori na faksu imaju predmet kao što je psihologija ophođenja s pacijentima; empatija i sl??

čini mi se da primaljstvo u Rijeci ima takav predmet.

To sam se ja, hladno ali kulturno, usudila pitati onog doca koji mi je pokazao vrata onu noć..pred drugi porod..a pitala sam ga jer sam cijelo vrijeme dobivala bezobraštionu, ismijavanje, isčuđavanje..ma znate već sve...

----------


## Danci_Krmed

> Znači u nekim rodilištima postoje upitnici. Da li oni onda služe ravnatelju za praćenje rada odjela ili i nečem izvan bolnice?


to oni izvršavaju i koriste za svoje interne potrebe, kako koja ustanova odredi.  u nekim rodilištima u opće tog nema (u moja lokalna 2 nema npr), u nekima ispuni ti sestra, u ovom slučaju od deaedi vidimo da nije anonimno, tako da nisam sigurna baš koliko su ni pouzdani podaci koji se prikupljaju.

----------


## Deaedi

> , u ovom slučaju od deaedi vidimo da nije anonimno, tako da nisam sigurna baš koliko su ni pouzdani podaci koji se prikupljaju.


Da, nije anonimno, nažalost.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Po ovom je meni jasno da ste obje ipak ekstremi.
> Beti je zbog svog iskustva otišla dva tjedna ranije u rodilište, a Zmaj je zbog svog ostala rađe roditi doma, sama. Obično se ne događa niti jedno niti drugo-i tema bi trebao biti prosjek.


Baš sam i ja ovo htjela reći. 
Čini se kao da se u jednom slučaju radilo o spletu nesretnih, a u drugom sretnih okolnosti.

No, ta isustva mogu poslužiti samo kao primjer što se može dogoditi, ali nikako ne služe za kreiranje nekih opći naputaka - 

nitko (ni najveći stručnjak) danas u Hrvatskoj neće savjetovati *svakoj* ženi da trči u bolnicu odmah na prvi trud, a niti da ostane roditi sama doma.

----------


## zmaj

> , a u drugom sretnih okolnosti..


ne bih se složila, il bar ne u potpunosti
ok, znam da se volimo onako žargonski izražavat

ovdje se radi o znanstvenim činjenicama, a ono što je konkretno ne može se okarakterizirati pojmom sreća
ne znam dal se dovoljno jasno izražavam
poznajem svoj slučaj i znam da sam imala dobre šanse utemeljene na znanosti
kako u drugom porodu tako i u trećem.
mislim prvenstveno na vaginalni porod, a zatim i na dobar ishod

naravno, uvijek i svugdje može neš poć krivo
pa ti i onaj pojas koji bi ti trebao spasiti život, ponekad baš znači i donosi smrt
mislim da je shvatljivo




> No, ta isustva mogu poslužiti samo kao primjer što se može dogoditi, ali nikako ne služe za kreiranje nekih opći naputaka - .


mogu i ak će  nekom neš značit, dobro
ak neteko ne želi znat, jer je takav tip, opet dobro
i sama sam više puta čitala priču od ronin
i ostale primjere koji se mogu nać na netu čak i u boliku doktorskog članka (npr onaj iz Mostara)




> nitko (ni najveći stručnjak) danas u Hrvatskoj neće savjetovati *svakoj* ženi da trči u bolnicu odmah na prvi trud, a niti da ostane roditi sama doma.


naravno
ak je s trudnoćom uredu, nema se zašto reć dođi na prvi trud
naprotiv, time nerijetko možemo završiti u riziku da zakompliciramo, ono što sasvim uredno teče spontano, intervencijama bez med uporišta
(ima priča na ovom forumu i previše...eto, i tvoja je jedna takva..s 9cm pa ... eh)
i, naravno, da doc neće preporučit da ostane doma..sve dok stvari ne budu regulirane tako da u zdravim trudnoćama s očekivanim zdravim ishodom može doć primalja na pkk

----------


## sirius

Jasno da je pkk uz asistenciju normala u normalnim trudnoćama , te reguliran u većini drugih zemalja, bilo bi dobro da se na ovoj temi zadržimo na najčešćem  (i nažalost jedinom izboru koji nam nudi hrvatsko zdravstvo) , a to je porod u rodilištu.
Porod u Hrvatskoj gotovo u pravilu znaći porod u rodilištu. Obzirom na broj od preko 99,9% žena koje rađaju tako  trebali bi se na ovoj temi zadržati na tome. To ne znaći da se ja (i Udruga ) ne zalažemo za regulaciju pkk uz asistenciju, nego želimo poboljšati i uvjete rađanja u rodilištima i povećati zadovoljstvo žena koje ulaze (i izlaze iz njega).
Evo, zato bih rado da se zadržimo na prosjeku.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

dobro, zmaj, shvatili smo, tko je htio, shvatio je, 

jasno da si se raspitala, tražila mišljenje doktora, stručnjaka, prvog, drugog, trećeg...
nisam na to mislila, ni ja ni zrina....

pojedinačni slučajevi, puno njih, trebaju se opisati, za razmatranje i usporedbu, treba ih skupiti jako puno za neku poopćenu ocjenu.

I iskustvo s prethodnih poroda ti je naložilo kako ćeš postupiti na idućem, kao što je beti teško iskustvo podučilo da puše i na hladno i da ništa ne prepušta sreći, osjećaju, slučaju, pozitivnoj statsitici u kojoj se nađe većina žena jer se ona u njoj nije našla.
A ti jesi.
Shvatili smo. 
No, i dalje kažem da, na osnovu primjera niti jedne niti druge, nitko na trudničkom tečaju, danas u Hrvatskoj,  neće reći - "drage trudnice, čim osjetite prvi trud, odmah trčite u bolnicu jer vi nećete ni osjetiti, a s djetetom može biti kobno!".
A niti će reći "najveći postotak žena, više od 80 posto, iz zdrave trudnoće, može roditi prirodnim putem zdravo dijete. Zato vi slušajte svoje tijelo, ostanite pribrani doma i imate vrlo velike šanse da sve bude u najboljem redu" .

Ajmo se pozabavit onom masom, velikom sredinom koja će (još niz godina) rađati u rodilištima, nastojati doći tamo u optimalno vrijeme i , nadajmo se, dobiti tamo optimalne uvjete i tretman.

----------


## zmaj

a joj žemske  :Smile: 
pa naravno da se trebamo držati onog prek 99.9%
uopće nije sporno
kao što nije ni čudno da smo prodiskutirale moj neobični slučaj i time bili malo OT

eto, kažem...
mene ova tema potiče na zalaganje

pa, na koji sve način se mi žene možemo založiti za promjene na bolje u rodilištima?? :Smile:

----------


## Zrina

Iskreno, nemam neku viziju što ja mogu konkretno napraviti-osim poslije napisati pohvale/kritike.  :Unsure: 
Odlučila sam opet otići na bolnički tečaj za rodilje i partnere u svoju bolnicu i poslušati što nude sada. Možda ovaj puta i nešto pitati zašto tako ili ovako, čisto da vidim koliko su spremni za suradnju.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Zrina, učlani se puno aktivnosti planiramo i treba nam pomoć  :Smile: 

(a i ako se ne želiš učlaniti i znaš osnovice excela javi se možeš nam nešto pomoć  :Wink: )

----------

